# Portugal não tem potencial turístico?



## belem (1 Jun 2009 às 01:54)

Boas

Vou transferir para um novo tópico o assunto que foi discutido no tópico:  »Afinal não há inverno do Brasil...».



«Significa que a diferença de temperatura Media nos meses de verão é mínima e que não corresponde a realidade em todos os anos como lhe acabei de provar também com os meus posts, alias julgo que a temperatura Media de Verão em Lisboa é de 21,22 graus em Beja de 24,25 Graus em Bucareste anda a volta dos 23,24 graus...»-Rtinda

Pela terceira vez aqui tem:

















Em média os verões da fresca Lisboa são mais quentes que Bucareste.









«Ehehehehe essa da Zona Económica Exclusiva esta demais, este argumento não tem validade nenhuma, se quiser eu posso ser mais preciso a arquipélago da Madeira+arquipélago dos açores+Algarve, não representam nem 1/3 do território nacional TERRESTE, não me diga que defende a teoria de que Portugal é dos maiores países da Europa devido a ZEE eheheheheeh, sem validade esse seu argumento.»-Rtinda.

Ninguém disse que Portugal  é um dos maiores países da Europa, mas em território marítimo até o é e andará entre os 15 primeiros do mundo.
O território marítimo tem muita importância pelos recursos naturais, económicos e estratégicos.
E já que tem falado tanto dos cruzeiros, aqui tem mais uma razão para lhe dar valor.
Esqueceu-se foi de referir aí também o interior do nosso país que tem várias regiões com um verão bem quente e como tal também tem as condições que tanto tem andado a impôr por aqui.




«Évora, Beja, Portalegre representam dos distritos mais quentes de Portugal continental(juntamente com Santarém e Castelo Branco), onde nesses distritos existem as zonas mais quentes de Portugal Continental(Moura, Amareleja .Guadiana ,Elvas ,Alter do Chão ,Mora)eu conheço bem estas regiões.»- Rtinda.

As zonas mais quentes não são essas, embora já sejam quentes. 




«em Portugal você não tem qualquer hipótese por muitas tentativas que se façam para inverter essa situação, pois com a excepção do Algarve e da ilha da Madeira, você é so mais um pais com um verão um pouquinho mais agradável que a França atlântica ou a zona Cantábria nada mais que isso, esta é a realidade.»-Rtinda.


Praticamente todo o Portugal tem muito mais horas de sol que a Cantábria e a França atlântica e as zonas que serão pouco mais quentes que essas no verão serão alguns locais  do norte litoral e pouco mais.
O interior de Portugal tem um regime mais próprio do Mediterrâneo Oriental do que propriamente os frescos prados da Normandia.
Os Açores têm um clima também bem mais quente que os locais que menciona e as suas águas são boas para os banhistas.
Oferecem também os recifes de coral, os vulcões, uma fauna marinha de praticamente  riqueza ímpar na Europa, uma concentração de várias espécies de cetáceos, tubarões, tartarugas marinhas excelentes para o ecoturismo, uma floresta subtropical primitiva, belíssimas lagoas em crateras de vulcões.
Penso que têm mais que argumentos para serem considerados.


«que não somos um pais assim tão especial com um clima tão especial e que existem outros bem mais especiais e com condições bem mais atractivas( não so praia, a Eslovénia e a Croácia podem oferecer ao turista o que Portugal nunca poderá oferecer, praia e montanha numa esfera de 40 50 kms, por exemplo) vamos estar a criar uma grandíssima ilusão, porque Belém se Portugal fosse assim tão atractivo não tenha duvidas que já estava mais que explorado comercializado.»- Rtinda.

É.
Primeiro que tudo o turismo é um dos maiores recursos económicos de Portugal. Deve haver então muita gente enganada  que teima em cá vir. 
E já agora gostaria de saber qual é o seu conceito de ser mais especial?
Neste caso é ser melhor?
Porque eu conheço coisas diferentes e posso achar ambas especiais: entre uma verdadeira floresta subtropical de uma ilha da Macaronésia que existe desde a Pré-história por causa do seu clima ou um litoral  intocado do Mediterrâneo. 
Porque pelo que vejo o seu discurso ainda anda em torno de comparações e do país melhor ou pior, segundo o seu ponto de vista.
A meu ver o que está a ficar pouco especial, são algumas estâncias balneares a abarrotar, a poluição que atraem, os litorais destruídos, recursos naturais malbaratados, tudo só porque a fama é grande e gastaram-se milhões a publicitar. Portugal nesse aspecto, claro que dispôe de muito menos meios económicos e urbanos, para sustentar tamanha enchente. E claro que alguns desses países têm um «algarve» em ponto grande. Não digo que seja a Croácia ou a Eslovénia, mas a Espanha ou a Itália, sim, por exemplo.
Daí tem a justificação da enchente ser maior nesses aeroportos. A questão nº1  não é seguramente o clima.
Felizmente ainda existem algumas ilhas do Mediterrâneo que se vão aguentando sem uma destruição massiva.


«Portugal nunca poderá oferecer, praia e montanha numa esfera de 40 50 kms, por exemplo)...»-Rtinda

Portugal tem sim senhor, praia e montanha numa esfera de 40 ou 50 kms.
Aliás até tem por menos do que isso.
Aí mesmo ao pé do local onde diz que mora, tem a Serra da Arrábida e depois ainda tem a Madeira, os Açores, o Algarve e até o Minho com essas condições.
A serra da Arrábida tem uma das últimas manchas primitivas de floresta mediterrânea do mundo, sendo elogiada por vários botânicos nacionais e internacionais.


----------



## Rtrinda (1 Jun 2009 às 04:16)

_É.
Primeiro que tudo o turismo é um dos maiores recursos económicos de Portugal. Deve haver então muita gente enganada que teima em cá vir.  
E já agora gostaria de saber qual é o seu conceito de ser mais especial?
Neste caso é ser melhor?
Porque eu conheço coisas diferentes e posso achar ambas especiais: entre uma verdadeira floresta subtropical de uma ilha da Macaronésia que existe desde a Pré-história por causa do seu clima ou um litoral intocado do Mediterrâneo. 
Porque pelo que vejo o seu discurso ainda anda em torno de comparações e do país melhor ou pior, segundo o seu ponto de vista.
A meu ver o que está a ficar pouco especial, são algumas estâncias balneares a abarrotar, a poluição que atraem, os litorais destruídos, recursos naturais malbaratados, tudo só porque a fama é grande e gastaram-se milhões a publicitar. Portugal nesse aspecto, claro que dispôe de muito menos meios económicos e urbanos, para sustentar tamanha enchente. E claro que alguns desses países têm um «algarve» em ponto grande. Não digo que seja a Croácia ou a Eslovénia, mas a Espanha ou a Itália, sim, por exemplo.
Daí tem a justificação da enchente ser maior nesses aeroportos. A questão nº1 não é seguramente o clima.
Felizmente ainda existem algumas ilhas do Mediterrâneo que se vão aguentando sem uma destruição massiva._- Belem


Portugal tem seguramente potencial para actividade turística ponto. Não tem é no meu entender o potencial que muita gente acha que tem. 
Vou ver se consigo ser claro, é  o seguinte eu vou falar da minha experiência pessoal sobre este tema, eu frequento e conheço as Praias da Aldeia do Meco(Perto de Sesimbra) á 28 anos, ou seja, vou para aquelas praias desde que sou gente, eu pratico um desporto marítimo por isso vou a praia durante todas as estações do ano e mesmo em estados do tempo mais adversos( chuva, tempestades, dias frios,etc), primeiro eu não me lembro nas Praias do Meco ter mais de duas semanas seguidas em que a ondulação do Mar não fosse superior a 1,5 m e o mais comum é apanharmos ondulações entre 2-5 metros( isto sginfica mar quase sempre perigoso e agressivo para a maioria das pessoas muito mais para os estrangeiros), é mesmo muito comum a praia estar cheia de gente e não haver um único banhista dentro de agua Nota: Durante o Verão; 2º Por norma durante o Verão a temperatura da agua raramente supera os 18,19 Graus e se estão cá fora 30 graus a sensação que temos é que a agua está gelada 3º é recorrente e muito frequente apanhar dias muito desagradáveis com bastante vento não deixando obviamente de estar sol e estar uma temperatura elevada( a única safa é ir para uma praia entre o Cabo Espichel e Aldeia do Meco que é abrigada do vento devido a falseia onde ela esta inserida, mas por outro lado o Mar ai é ainda mais perigoso); 4º Por norma as noites não são exagerdamente quentes alias muitas vezes nem sequer são quentes enquanto que no Sul de Espanha ou no Algarve temos noites bem amenas, na Aldeia do Meco qualquer saída para uma esplanada exige sempre um casaquinho .Esta é a realidade que eu conheço.
Pelo que também conheço e pelo que vivi o turista típico alemão, holandês , inglês, francês,escadinavo o que procura quando tiram as suas ferias é estarem num hotel  ir a uma praia e nadar ,nadar ,nadar , esturrar ao  sol, jantar fora em esplanadas, por norma( atenção não fiz nem li nenhum estudo relativo aos hábitos dos turistas da Europa do norte e  central mas pelo que observei não foge um pouco disto), por isso é que esses mesmos turistas procuram sítios que ofereçam essas condições e são essas mesmas condições que no meu entender a maioria da Costa portuguesa não tem  para oferecer isto não significa que não tenha outras.
Para mim ate é porreiro pois eu gosto da costa portuguesa tal e qual como ela está, com espaço, praias escondidas fantásticas, sítios ainda num estado quase 100% natural, e muito por descobrir era com grande tristeza minha que por exemplo visse a zona da Aldeia do Meco transformada numa Quarteira, numa Benidorm, ou mesmo numa Vila Moura ou numa Marbelha, por muito lucro que isso gera-se. 
 Ou seja o que eu quero dizer é tão simplesmente isto, a Serra da Estrela tem neve certo??? Neva na Serra da Estrela todos os Invernos é um facto, tem uma estancia de esqui certo???? Mas é impensável pensar-se que a Serra da Estrela tem potencial para competir a nível de turismo da Neve, com Andorra ,Suiça ,Áustria ,Norte de Itália, certo????; o mesmo penso eu que acontece com o turismo típico balenar  em Portugal, Portugal tem praias claro que sim, tem sol claro que sim, tem calor claro que sim, mas existem outras regiões outros países que tem tudo isto e ainda mais quer em quantidade quer em qualidade, e muitos deles dei o exemplo da Eslovénia e da Croácia estão neste momento a acordar para essa realidade e a explorarem as suas potencialidades, neste sentido julgo que a Costa Continental portuguesa parte em grande desvantagem para se tornar numa referencia ou numa alternativa para o turismo que na grande maioria os turistas procuram, o problema é que a sociedade portuguesa em geral ainda não se mentalizou dessas mesmas limitações que a nossa costa tem, julgam ok temos sol, praia então temos o melhor clima do mundo e temos tudo para sermos o melhor pais da Europa para o turismo( na maioria muita gente pensa assim para constatar isto basta sair de casa e falar com as pessoas), mas para mim este pensamento recorrente acaba por ser idêntico alguém achar que a Serra de Estrela é melhor serra para a pratica dos desportos de Inverno da Europa. E ainda vou mais longe penso que este pensamento recorrente que eu chamo ilusão ainda vai custar caro ao pais. 
E considero sem duvida que as condições climatéricas influenciam a actividade turística, porque se não influenciasse a Galiza neste momento estava cheia de ingleses a torrarem ao Sol e a nadarem horas e horas seguidas nas belas, quentes  e calmas aguas galegas , pois os espanhois como são ja tinham posto aquela região a facturar . 

Para finalizar e respondendo ao tema do tópico , julgo que Portugal tem potencial turístico mas não tem em quantidade e em qualidade como nos portugueses na generalidade achamos pois passamos duas, três décadas a ouvirmos que o nosso clima era bestial e que os ingleses adoravam vir para cá de ferias, vem para cá mas na sua maioria os ingleses vão para o Algarve e a Madeira pois são os locais que tem as condições que eles procuram. 
Dos Açores não falo por desconhecimento, infelizmente não conheço os Açores e não estou informado o suficiente para dar uma opinião valida, mas contudo pelo que sei do clima dos Açores tambem não oferece condições para este tipo de tursimo balnear tipico que existe. 
Mas ainda bem que a costa portuguesa é assim, pois assim podemos usufruir dela e com espaço sem termos cidades de betão a destruírem o nosso vasto património natural. 


Cumprimentos


----------



## Hazores (1 Jun 2009 às 12:25)

Rtrinda disse:


> _É.
> 
> Dos Açores não falo por desconhecimento, infelizmente não conheço os Açores e não estou informado o suficiente para dar uma opinião valida, mas contudo pelo que sei do clima dos Açores tambem não oferece condições para este tipo de tursimo balnear tipico que existe.
> Mas ainda bem que a costa portuguesa é assim, pois assim podemos usufruir dela e com espaço sem termos cidades de betão a destruírem o nosso vasto património natural.
> ...


_

bom dia

posso falar um pouco dos açores, embora não seja da area do turismo, posso *dar a minha opinião*,

Os Açores "nunca poderão vender sol" pois a realidade é que mo máximo conseguimos 3/4 dias com o céu totalmente limpo. o que se pode "vender" em termos turisticos são as paisagens,a calma, o verde de inverno e verão(penso que para verem um verde semelhante só na nova zelandia),isto de uma maneira geral, pois poderia aqui enumerar para cada ilha razões para atarir turistas.

mas vou ser muito sincero, querem fazer dos Açores uma Madeira, penso que é uma aposta falhada, pois os turistas que os açores têm (excepto a ilha de são miguel) são turistas que são pagos para virem para cá passar férias. por isso penso que o turismo nos açores é uma farsa. contudo, ainda bem que assim o é pois não gostaria de ver nos açores o que aconteceu com a madeira (não teho nada contra os madeirenses!), mas detesto ver tanta "mosca de verão" a passear e a desrespeitar a nossa "natureza"_


----------



## Laredo (1 Jun 2009 às 20:16)

Hazores disse:


> bom dia
> 
> posso falar um pouco dos açores, embora não seja da area do turismo, posso *dar a minha opinião*,
> 
> ...



"são turistas que são pagos"?????????
não estás a falar dos mesmos açores que conheço


----------



## belem (1 Jun 2009 às 21:16)

« vou para aquelas praias desde que sou gente, eu pratico um desporto marítimo por isso vou a praia durante todas as estações do ano e mesmo em estados do tempo mais adversos( chuva, tempestades, dias frios,etc), primeiro eu não me lembro nas Praias do Meco ter mais de duas semanas seguidas em que a ondulação do Mar não fosse superior a 1,5 m e o mais comum é apanharmos ondulações entre 2-5 metros( isto sginfica mar quase sempre perigoso e agressivo para a maioria das pessoas muito mais para os estrangeiros), é mesmo muito comum a praia estar cheia de gente e não haver um único banhista dentro de agua...»- Rtinda.

Aqui ao pé da minha casa, na linha, ainda na semana passada a praia de Carcavelos tava cheia e muita gente estava na água. Não estou a dizer que a costa ocidental tem a água à maneira, mas tem fases que sim e a ondulação nesta zona é muito fraquinha. Se chegar a 1 metro já é bom.
Por isso é como já lhe disse, variável, dependendo do local e das fases.
Eu diria que Setembro é um mês onde já apanhei frequentemente a água na Caparica a 21 e 22 graus. Aliás creio que a média para Setembro será à volta disso ( o André postou uns dados uma vez).
No entanto  a nossa costa ocidental goza de um fenómeno semelhante ao que acontece no Chile e na Namíbia em que as águas mais fundas retornam à superfície, dando uma segunda oportunidade à cadeia alimentar e tornando estas águas muito mais ricas em biodiversidade que  águas normais. Daí também a razão das águas não serem muito quentes nesta zona. No entanto, há muitos surfistas a virem cá, gente que pratica pesca desportiva ( com alguns recordes batidos cá), que joga golfe, etc e quando querem um banhinho no caldo vão ao sul ou para o interior.


«a única safa é ir para uma praia entre o Cabo Espichel e Aldeia do Meco que é abrigada do vento devido a falseia onde ela esta inserida, mas por outro lado o Mar ai é ainda mais perigoso);»- Rtinda.

Nessa praia, em Setembro tomei lá uns banhos e a água estava bem boa. Um amigo meu que veio da Bélgica estava todo contente, pois na Bélgica mesmo em pleno verão estava sempre mau tempo ( apanhou uns dias bons, mas foi bem antes de Setembro) e na semana que teve cá teve sempre sol e calor.


«Pelo que também conheço e pelo que vivi o turista típico alemão, holandês , inglês, francês,escadinavo o que procura quando tiram as suas ferias é estarem num hotel  ir a uma praia e nadar ,nadar ,nadar , esturrar ao  sol, jantar fora em esplanadas, por norma( atenção não fiz nem li nenhum estudo relativo aos hábitos dos turistas da Europa do norte e  central mas pelo que observei não foge um pouco disto), por isso é que esses mesmos turistas procuram sítios que ofereçam essas condições e são essas mesmas condições que no meu entender a maioria da Costa portuguesa não tem  para oferecer isto não significa que não tenha outras.»-Rtinda.

Eu diria que uma boa parte de Portugal tem um verão suficiente para o turismo, pois a única zona neutra será zona costeira da linha ocidental. Basta ir um pouco para o interior e tudo muda.
Relativamente aos banhos estamos conversados.


«Para mim ate é porreiro pois eu gosto da costa portuguesa tal e qual como ela está, com espaço, praias escondidas fantásticas, sítios ainda num estado quase 100% natural, e muito por descobrir era com grande tristeza minha que por exemplo visse a zona da Aldeia do Meco transformada numa Quarteira, numa Benidorm, ou mesmo numa Vila Moura ou numa Marbelha, por muito lucro que isso gera-se.»- Rtinda.


Exactamente.
Já viu que em Portugal temos por onde escolher?
Ora temos uma «Benidorm» no Algarve, ora temos umas praias à californiana vazias. 
E até podemos fazer um cruzeiro aos trópicos.


«4º Por norma as noites não são exagerdamente quentes alias muitas vezes nem sequer são quentes enquanto que no Sul de Espanha ou no Algarve temos noites bem amenas, na Aldeia do Meco qualquer saída para uma esplanada exige sempre um casaquinho .Esta é a realidade que eu conheço.»- Rtinda.

Não querendo contrariar, mas um agasalho é bem vindo à noite em várias partes do Mediterrâneo.
Claro que varia e depende do local.



«Ou seja o que eu quero dizer é tão simplesmente isto, a Serra da Estrela tem neve certo??? Neva na Serra da Estrela todos os Invernos é um facto, tem uma estancia de esqui certo???? Mas é impensável pensar-se que a Serra da Estrela tem potencial para competir a nível de turismo da Neve, com Andorra ,Suiça ,Áustria ,Norte de Itália, certo????;»- Rtinda.

Epah, Portugal é mais conhecido pelo azeite e vinho do que pela neve...
Calha bem até que há 2 semanas estive nos Pirinéus franceses e o que vi realmente é lindissimo e completamente diferente. É uma Serra da Estrela em ponto grande ( embora a serra da Estrela ainda tivesse neve e seja muito bonita também).
Mas pela seu ponto de vista eu ou outro qualquer turista nunca estava satisfeito, porque haveriam sempre sítios mais altos imponentes,etc...
Quem vai aos Pirinéus e já conhece os Alpes por exemplo, sabe disso mesmo.
Ou quem conhece os Andes diria o mesmo dos Alpes. Por isso acho não devemos entrar por esse esquema de pensamento.
Cada local tem suas propriedades únicas!
Acredite que quando uma austríaca viu algumas fotos da Serra da Estrela que lhe mostrei ficou decidida que queria vir mesmo a Portugal!
Não por ser muito alto ou ter muita neve, coisas que ela tinha muito mais na terra dele, mas porque tinha uma vegetação e uma paisagem muito próprias.


«o problema é que a sociedade portuguesa em geral ainda não se mentalizou dessas mesmas limitações que a nossa costa tem, julgam ok temos sol, praia então temos o melhor clima do mundo e temos tudo para sermos o melhor pais da Europa para o turismo( na maioria muita gente pensa assim para constatar isto basta sair de casa e falar com as pessoas), mas para mim este pensamento recorrente acaba por ser idêntico alguém achar que a Serra de Estrela é melhor serra para a pratica dos desportos de Inverno da Europa.»- Rtinda.

Quem acha que temos o melhor clima do mundo ou as melhores condições para o turismo, precisa de viajar ou voltar à escola.
Portugal contudo, não é razão nenhuma para deixar alguém envergonhado.
Tem muito por onde se escolher.
Em relação à serra da Estrela duvido que alguém no seu perfeito juízo ache o que acabou de dizer. 



«neste sentido julgo que a Costa Continental portuguesa parte em grande desvantagem para se tornar numa referencia ou numa alternativa para o turismo»- Rtinda.

O algarve tem todas as condições para o turismo, por isso não acredito em desvantagens ou vantagens. O resto do país tem também os seus trunfos específicos.  Eu gosto mais de dizer que há para todos. Não gosto muito de fazer comparações desajustadas, quando todos sabemos que até nem há meios económicos nem estruturais para competir com outros.
Mas Portugal tem tido muito turismo e a tendência é aumentar.

«a Galiza neste momento estava cheia de ingleses a torrarem ao Sol e a nadarem horas e horas seguidas nas belas, quentes  e calmas aguas galegas , pois os espanhois como são ja tinham posto aquela região a facturar.»-Rtinda.

Epah não vamos comparar alhos com bugalhos. A Galiza não é nenhuma Benidorm e nem gostaria de ser.

«Dos Açores não falo por desconhecimento, infelizmente não conheço os Açores e não estou informado o suficiente para dar uma opinião valida, mas contudo pelo que sei do clima dos Açores tambem não oferece condições para este tipo de tursimo balnear tipico que existe.»- Rtinda.

Os Açores é  mais de tipo subtropical húmido, com tempo inconstante mas muito ameno e algo morno.
Contudo a nível paisagístico e ambiental, tem muito, mas mesmo muito para oferecer.
E tem locais com o mar bem quente e que são excelentes para mergulho e até pesquisa científica.


----------



## frederico (1 Jun 2009 às 21:54)

Boa tarde!!!

Uma vez num jornal regional no Algarve li um artigo que afirmava que no futuro Portugal não teria condições para competir com o Chipre, o Líbano ou o sul da Turquia, por serem regiões mais quentes, menos chuvosas e com temperaturas da água do mar bem superiores. No entanto, esse artigo referia que numa coisa ficavamos a ganhar: em termos paisagísticos, por sermos menos áridos.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Jun 2009 às 21:55)

Hazores disse:


> bom dia
> 
> posso falar um pouco dos açores, embora não seja da area do turismo, posso *dar a minha opinião*,
> 
> ...



Olá Hazores! 

Infelizmente ainda não fui aos Açores; há cerca de 2 anos estava com essa perspectiva, mas com enorme pena tal não se proporcionou.
Não raro ouço dizer por parte de quem já visitou essas ilhas (não apenas a ilha de São Miguel) ou com perspectivas de as visitar, que se trata de uma viagem de sonho!
Muitos já foram os registos fotográficos e em vídeo que vi e devo dizer que muito me espanta que diante da enorme beleza deste território possam haver turistas que se sujeitem a um cenário, penso eu, meramente estatístico cuja afluência do número de visitantes determine o grau de prestígio das ilhas.
Em breve estarei de férias e se tão-somente pudesse, não hesitava em fazer esta viagem. 
O Pico ou Flores seriam apenas belos exemplos…
De facto sinto uma grande dificuldade em perceber e por isso acreditar em tal argumento!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Jun 2009 às 22:27)

joseoliveira disse:


> Olá Hazores!
> 
> Infelizmente ainda não fui aos Açores; há cerca de 2 anos estava com essa perspectiva, mas com enorme pena tal não se proporcionou.
> Não raro ouço dizer por parte de quem já visitou essas ilhas (não apenas a ilha de São Miguel) ou com perspectivas de as visitar, que se trata de uma viagem de sonho!
> ...




Olá eu vivo em São Miguel, aqui no verão existem belos dias de sol. As praias enchem de gente e as águas são quentes comparadas com as do continente portugues. Claro que muitas vezes fazem as 4 estações num dia, mas o clima na costa sul é sempre melhor que na costa norte da ilha.
Na minha opinião hoje em dia existe aqui nos Açores dois tipos da Açores ou seja, a Ilha de São Miguel de um lado em que o crescimento imobiliário é cada vez maior, principalmente em Ponta Delgada, mas também na Lagoa, Ribeira Grande e Vila Franca, e as outras 8 ilhas.
Aqui em São Miguel, mais concretamente em Ponta Delgada a oferta turistica já começa a ser rasoavel e penso que daqui a meia duzia de anos a cidade será um outro Funchal e a ilha em parte uma outra Madeira.


----------



## David sf (1 Jun 2009 às 23:02)

Estão-se a esquecer de uma coisa, é que há gostos para tudo. Eu pessoalmente acho lamentável estar de férias com 40 graus, não se pode passear, não se pode estar na praia durante grande parte do dia, os quartos de hotéis são quentes... Acho que as temperaturas de Portugal são muito mais convidativas que as da Turquia, Chipre ou Líbano. O único problema é a temperatura da água do mar. Falou-se da Croácia e da Eslovénia. Esta última tem unicamente 20 km de costa, aproximadamente. A Croácia tem de facto um excelente mar, mas praias só nas ilhas. No continente as praias são muros de betão donde se mergulha directamente para a água.
Há também turistas que não vêm atrás de praias mas sim de paisagens, património cultural, desporto, etc, e para esses o clima de Portugal é claramente melhor que o do oriente europeu. O problema é que Portugal só aposta no turismo no Algarve com hotéis e discotecas junto às praias, campos de golf, e não aposta na divulgação das suas paisagens, mesmo no Algarve, que ao longo de anos tem sido destruído, com expoente máximo na fortaleza de Sagres. Espero que os Açores não sigam esse caminho e se mantenham a maravilha natural que são.
Outra coisa, ao longo destes dias têm-se comparado temperaturas de 2008. Ora esse Verão foi dos mais amenos dos últimos anos em Portugal. Se se comparar com 2003 ou 2004 os valores não serão tão diferentes aos do oriente europeu.


----------



## Veterano (1 Jun 2009 às 23:16)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Olá eu vivo em São Miguel, aqui no verão existem belos dias de sol. As praias enchem de gente e as águas são quentes comparadas com as do continente portugues. Claro que muitas vezes fazem as 4 estações num dia, mas o clima na costa sul é sempre melhor que na costa norte da ilha.



  Conheço razoavelmente bem São Miguel e o que me atrai mais nesta ilha é o seu interior, as paisagens verdejantes, as lagoas de várias cores, o relevo arredondado, enfim, algo que aqui no continente não temos.

  Por vezes exagera-se na ênfase que se dá ao mar, à praia, à zona costeira e esquecemo-nos da beleza interior, se calhar com a idade a praia deixa de exercer o fascínio que provocava na adolescência...


----------



## Hazores (1 Jun 2009 às 23:19)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Olá eu vivo em São Miguel, aqui no verão existem belos dias de sol. As praias enchem de gente e as águas são quentes comparadas com as do continente portugues. Claro que muitas vezes fazem as 4 estações num dia, mas o clima na costa sul é sempre melhor que na costa norte da ilha.
> *Na minha opinião hoje em dia existe aqui nos Açores dois tipos da Açores ou seja, a Ilha de São Miguel de um lado em que o crescimento imobiliário é cada vez maior, principalmente em Ponta Delgada, mas também na Lagoa, Ribeira Grande e Vila Franca, e as outras 8 ilhas.
> Aqui em São Miguel, mais concretamente em Ponta Delgada a oferta turistica já começa a ser rasoavel e penso que daqui a meia duzia de anos a cidade será um outro Funchal e a ilha em parte uma outra Madeira.*



é disto que eu tenho pena, é estarem a estragar os Açores, por  enquanto apenas Ponta delgada e mais um ou dois conselhos, mas se continuarem a insistir nesta politica não tardará Angra e por ai fora;




> O Pico ou Flores seriam apenas belos exemplos…
> De facto sinto uma grande dificuldade em perceber e por isso acreditar em tal argumento!



porque será que escolherias estas duas ilhas?
será porque são das mais belas?
agora vê a quantidade de turistas que as flores têm por ano.



> "são turistas que são pagos"?????????
> não estás a falar dos mesmos açores que conheço



pois não!pois se calhar conheçes os Açores de verão e não vives cá durante o Inverno. 

de facto de verão aparecem turistas que pelo gosto da natureza procuram os açores, mas se reparares procuram duas outras ilhas (por exemplo o pico para ir ver cachalotes ou visitar umas adegas e os currais porque já ouviram falar de um vinho que era dailha do pico);

Agora fazer como estão a fazer na terceira, que fazem conferencias disto e daquilo, chamam jornalistas de revistas estrangeiras para promoverem os Açores, entre outros acontecimentos; em que os turistas que chegam cá têm tudo pago, apenas pagam uma inscrição de 200 ou 300 € e o resto quem paga? 

posso dar te outro exemplo, grupos de pessoas que chegam de paises nordicos, na sua maioria idosos, que vêm cá uma vez na vida e chegam porque existiu um acordo entre o governo regional e associações/grupos desses paises para trazer pessoas à região; em que governo paga a passagem ou a estadia. então eles só estão cá porque alguem lhes pagou uma parte e ficou mais barato, isto se não são turistas pagos então o que são?

nota: eu não tenho nada contra o governo regional, só acho que neste campo não está a fazer uma politica correcta.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Jun 2009 às 01:28)

Hazores disse:


> porque será que escolherias estas duas ilhas?
> será porque são das mais belas?
> agora vê a quantidade de turistas que as flores têm por ano.
> ________________
> ...



Escolheria estas ilhas pela sua particular ou singular beleza tal como escolheria qualquer outra das restantes dos Açores!
De facto não possuo elementos que me permitam avaliar a gestão do número de visitantes anuais em qualquer das ilhas, mas tal como eu, existem muitas pessoas que certamente não necessitariam de qualquer incentivo de ordem política ou eventualmente outra para optarem, diria até de forma compulsiva, por uma viagem por estes destinos!
________________

Quanto a essa afirmação, a ser real ou ambígua, não irei comentar, apenas baseio este meu comentário no grande número de pessoas que têm manifestado um forte desejo em visitar estas ilhas.


----------



## Hazores (2 Jun 2009 às 09:47)

é bom que fique claro uma coisa.
há pessoas que realmente gostam de vir aos Açores, mas para apreciar a natureza ou as suas tradições.
contudo isto representa uma pequena franja da sociedade, que cada vez mais têm vindo a crescer e ainda bem.

será assim tantos os turistas que cá vem, para ficar a economia dependente do turismo?   

teriam dispostos a vir todo o ano ou apenas de verão?

porque é que as unidades hoteleiras ( e não são assim tantas quanto isso, pelo menos na terceira) raramente estão lotadas (excepto por alturas das festas)?

outro ponto que me esqueçi de referir, o mercado da "saudade" aqui nos açores também representa uma grande cota de mercado, que infelizmente têm vindo a diminuir drasticamente.



> Escolheria estas ilhas pela sua particular ou singular beleza tal como escolheria qualquer outra das restantes dos Açores!
> De facto não possuo elementos que me permitam avaliar a gestão do número de visitantes anuais em qualquer das ilhas, mas tal como eu, existem muitas pessoas que certamente não necessitariam de qualquer incentivo de ordem política ou eventualmente outra para optarem, diria até de forma compulsiva, por uma viagem por estes destinos!



acredito que como tu, mais pessoas teriam vontade de vir conheçer os Açores, então porque não vem? 
________________



> Quanto a essa afirmação, a ser real ou ambígua, não irei comentar, apenas baseio este meu comentário no grande número de pessoas que têm manifestado um forte desejo em visitar estas ilhas.



quando tiver tempo vou tentar colocar por aqui os numeros, depois hão-de tirar coclusões.

o problema é que não passa de um desejo....


não me leves a mal, pelos meus comentários, mas há coisas que eu não compreendo relativamente ao turismo, mas não sou só eu, ainda à poucos dias numa aula de gestão tivemos a conversar sobre este assunto e chegámos à conclusão de que infelizmente o turismonos açores não é sustentável.


----------



## David sf (2 Jun 2009 às 10:12)

O turismo de massas nos Açores não é sustentável, pois se forem invadidas por milhares de turistas perdem todo o seu encanto, tranquilidade e bem estar. E acho que os próprios açorianos deveriam compreender isso e lutar contra aqueles que se preparam para destruir o seu património natural. Dou como exemplo as ilhas do oeste de França, onde a população para evitar a invasão de turistas, aquando da construção das pontes que as ligam ao continente, impôs uma portagem de 20 euros para se lá entrar. E estas ilhas têm um potencial turístico enorme, praias grandes, limpas, em todo o seu perímetro, aliadas com uma fauna e flora muito características e até localidades que são candidatas a património mundial. Mas a quantidade de turistas mantém-se baixa e em lado nenhum se é incomodado por hordas de pessoas, nas praias está-se sossegado, sem os transistores, os miúdos a jogar à bola, os cães a satisfazer necessidades ao pé de nós, etc. Mas esta pequena quantidade de turistas permite que grande parte da sua população viva do turismo, existem muitos restaurantes, hotéis pequenos e de qualidade, lojas de souvenirs, passeios de barco, negócios de aluguer de bicicletas,...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Jun 2009 às 11:08)

Hazores disse:


> é disto que eu tenho pena, é estarem a estragar os Açores, por  enquanto apenas Ponta delgada e mais um ou dois conselhos, mas se continuarem a insistir nesta politica não tardará Angra e por ai fora;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tens toda a razão. Estão a estragar a ilha, felizmente por enquanto é apenas ponta delgada. Mas com esta política ainda vai chegar também a Angra


----------



## Costa (2 Jun 2009 às 12:06)

Dizer que Portugal não tem potencial turístico, quando Portugal está no Top20 dos países mais visitados do mundo sinceramente....


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Jun 2009 às 12:38)

Costa disse:


> Dizer que Portugal não tem potencial turístico, quando Portugal está no Top20 dos países mais visitados do mundo sinceramente....



Concordo plenamente...

Portugal tem muito potencial, mas que vem diminuindo ao longo dos ultimos anos devido á construção massiva e mal planeada.

Um bom mau exemplo disso é Armação de Pera -Algarve (que para mim parece Alfragide com uma praia á frente) e outras situações repetem-se vezes se conta um pouco por todo o país!!

Por vezes a paisagem não é tudo, pois se a massificarem perde o seu valor!

Portugal adoptou um turismo de massa que levou tambem ao descontrole total (ex: Barlavento Algarvio/ Troia entre outros), mas muito usual nos anos 80 e 90!

Agora o conceito vira-se para não massificação da paisagem... mas sim para a recuperação e usufruto da mesma!

Contudo este pequeno retangulo tem : Montanha/ Neve/ Calor /Praia / Rio/ Lago/ Floresta /Vales glaciares/aguas quentes/ondas e muita borga!!

Basta ver que em certas zonas do Algarve que é o caso da minha tem uma media anual de temp de 18.2ºC+-...e pouco chove sendo comparado com a California!! Seria de perguntar se a California não teria pontecial turistico??
Tem todo o pontecial e não tem toda a diversidade que este retangulo tem!

País mais completo que este é quase impossivel


----------



## frederico (2 Jun 2009 às 14:50)

]ToRnAdO[;147191 disse:
			
		

> Concordo plenamente...
> 
> Portugal tem muito potencial, mas que vem diminuindo ao longo dos ultimos anos devido á construção massiva e mal planeada.
> 
> ...



A Espanha é  mais completa... tem um deserto em Almeria...


----------



## frederico (2 Jun 2009 às 14:54)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Tens toda a razão. Estão a estragar a ilha, felizmente por enquanto é apenas ponta delgada. Mas com esta política ainda vai chegar também a Angra





Em termos de benefícios económicos, o turismo de massas é menos benéfico que o turismo de qualidade. Mas penso que por enquanto os Açores vão escapar um bocado devido ao facto dos preços de avião e de alojamento serem menos convidativos do que a Madeira, as Canárias ou a costa leste de Espanha.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Jun 2009 às 16:49)

frederico disse:


> Em termos de benefícios económicos, o turismo de massas é menos benéfico que o turismo de qualidade. Mas penso que por enquanto os Açores vão escapar um bocado devido ao facto dos preços de avião e de alojamento serem menos convidativos do que a Madeira, as Canárias ou a costa leste de Espanha.



Diguemos em poucas palavras, que o preço dos voos entre São Miguel e Lisboa ou Porto são um roubo! Carissimas, mesmo para residentes como eu. Apesar de fazerem promoções elas sao para um numero reduzido de lugares. Entre as ilhas os voos tb são caros.


----------



## belem (2 Jun 2009 às 21:36)

frederico disse:


> Boa tarde!!!
> 
> Uma vez num jornal regional no Algarve li um artigo que afirmava que no futuro Portugal não teria condições para competir com o Chipre, o Líbano ou o sul da Turquia, por serem regiões mais quentes, menos chuvosas e com temperaturas da água do mar bem superiores. No entanto, esse artigo referia que numa coisa ficavamos a ganhar: em termos paisagísticos, por sermos menos áridos.



Eu acho que Portugal nem sequer estaria interessado em competir com o Médio Oriente em termos de sol, mas com trunfos diferentes.
E em comparação com a Madeira  ou as zonas visitadas por cruzeiros nos Açores não tou a ver qual desses mencionados é assim tão mais quente. Eu diria até que nenhum deve ser. Só talvez e apenas no verão, mas não tem termos anuais e gerais.


----------



## belem (2 Jun 2009 às 21:42)

frederico disse:


> A Espanha é  mais completa... tem um deserto em Almeria...



A Espanha tem condições para ser mais completa, naturalmente, pois tem 5 vezes o tamanho de Portugal, agora em termos práticos as diferenças não são assim tão notórias.
Portugal também tem uma região desértica, mais concretamente nas Ilhas Selvagens.
E a Espanha tem deserto em 2 regiões: Almeria como disseste muito bem e em algumas partes das Canárias.


----------



## Costa (2 Jun 2009 às 22:35)

Portugal deve ser o país da Europa com maior potencial fotovoltaico, o que significa por consequente o país com mais horas de sol. Só no Sahara se encontra local com tamanho potencial como no sul do país.


----------



## Veterano (2 Jun 2009 às 22:54)

Já agora, porque não referir o nível de vida, ou melhor, o nível de preços praticado no nosso país?

  Como sabem, Portugal ainda possui essa vantagem em relação a outros destinos turísticos e nesta época de crise a nível mundial, será um factor a considerar por parte de potenciais viajantes.

  As nossas vias de comunicação estão ao nível europeu, o que para quem viaja de carro se torna apelativo.

  São factores económicos, que associados a mais-valias ambientais podem contribuir para um somatório convincente de potencial turístico.

  P.S. E convém não esquecer a simpatia das gentes portuguesas, que até tem facilidade em falar outras línguas.


----------



## meteo (2 Jun 2009 às 23:00)

Costa disse:


> Dizer que Portugal não tem potencial turístico, quando Portugal está no Top20 dos países mais visitados do mundo sinceramente....



É a mania de nunca nos valorizarmos,está tudo sempre mau,e vai sempre piorar mais ainda..


----------



## AnDré (2 Jun 2009 às 23:59)

meteo disse:


> É a mania de nunca nos valorizarmos,está tudo sempre mau,e vai sempre piorar mais ainda..



Acho que a galeria de fotografias do fórum, é já contém um bom leque de postais do nosso país.
Eu, pelo menos, não me canso das paisagens e da história de Portugal.

Agora há uma coisa que funciona muito mal no nosso país e não tem nada a ver com o clima. É o planeamento do território!!
Do betão nas praias, à construção de elefantes brancos em centros históricos, dos bairros clandestinos, à desorganização florestal... Até o ponto mais alto do território continental é uma lixeira.

Se calhar é aí que devemos batalhar, para um turismo com melhor qualidade.


----------



## belem (3 Jun 2009 às 00:12)

É preciso mais acções como esta:

http://ecosfera.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1384289


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Jun 2009 às 01:51)

AnDré disse:


> Acho que a galeria de fotografias do fórum, é já contém um bom leque de postais do nosso país.
> Eu, pelo menos, não me canso das paisagens e da história de Portugal.
> 
> Agora há uma coisa que funciona muito mal no nosso país e não tem nada a ver com o clima. É o planeamento do território!!
> ...



Olá AnDré, 
acho que tens toda a razão... 

Na área do *urbanismo*, dou um exemplo da essência de uma matéria que tive que desenvolver há cerca de algumas semanas para um trabalho no âmbito de uma anterior actividade profissional ligada à arquitectura:

"(...) Na minha opinião, além de minimamente formada com base em regras específicas de construção adquiridos na empresa X, acho que é muito importante não esquecer que a cultura baseada nas raízes de cada região tem o seu legítimo valor e como tal deve ser preservado e respeitado. Se existe uma considerável falta de respeito pelos valores patrimoniais, acredito que em matéria de construção, muito do que é feito, certamente contribui para a descaracterização da cultura do país.

Actualmente, verifica-se uma maior sensibilização com vista à preservação do património arquitectónico por parte de particulares, mas sobretudo por parte dos Municípios que por demasiado tempo, de forma permissiva, contribuíram para este estado de coisas. Mesmo assim, ainda há um longo caminho a percorrer. Se desde já não atribuirmos a esta questão o devido valor, sucede o que já temos vindo a assistir: alguns cidadãos de outras nacionalidades que se instalam em Portugal, mesmo que temporariamente, respeitosamente preservam e até estimulam a manutenção dos modelos regionais de construção, o que para nós como portugueses, face a esta atitude, a nossa é de lamentar! 

É ainda notória alguma resistência quanto ao cumprimento de determinados requisitos legais de construção. Longe de pensar que os métodos restritivos aplicados antes de 1974 (...) quanto a regras de construção, pudessem ser a solução diante de tal desordenamento; acredito realmente que a formação e sensibilização das populações constituam uma solução eficaz.

Alguns elementos a ter conta como: a tipologia das edificações já presentes na área que determinam o número de pisos a aplicar em construções posteriores; o impacto visual na paisagem envolvendo estilos, materiais e cores; a morfologia do terreno e características climáticas de forma a que se reduzam os gastos energéticos com a iluminação e climatização; etc.

Programas como: Plano Director Municipal e Plano de Ordenamento do Território, fariam todo o sentido se para além da aplicação de regras como as descritas acima e das formalidades que lhes estão associadas em matéria de urbanismo, fossem integrados no seu plano de acção mecanismos eficientes de uma reculturalização das populações com a finalidade de se ter a devida percepção do que de facto está envolvido quando se constrói uma edificação. 

Acho que é importante perceber que uma das riquezas mais importantes que Portugal tem como cartão de visita é a forma como se apresenta ao forasteiro, porque a imagem que vê obviamente traduz-se no seu grau de satisfação; mas não menos importante é aquilo que também vemos e fazemos, o que determina o grau de importância que atribuímos à nossa identidade.(...)"

... ah, não que seja importante, mas fica a informação de que este argumento por reflectir a realidade do País, foi efectivamente aceite!


----------



## Rtrinda (3 Jun 2009 às 18:18)

Continuo a dizer Portugal tem potencial turístico não tem é o potencial que muita gente pensa que tem, ou melhor para o tursimo tipico de praia e de sol porque continua-se a insistir na relação directa entre horas de sol e potencial turístico e esse na minha opinião é um erro comum de palmatória, pois o facto uma região ser mais ou menos atractiva para a pratica turística balnear não depende necessariamente das horas de sol de um pais considero que quem procura praias tem em consideração não so a temperatura e o sol mas como a ondulação e a temperatura da agua, mas como nos em Portugal passamos décadas desde dos anos 70 a ouvirmos dizer que o nosso tempo é o melhor do mundo eu so pergunto o nosso clima é o mais atractivo comparando como quem??? Com a Rússia com a Inglaterra, com a Holanda, com a Alemanha e então o Chipre não existe???? Malta não existe???? Creta não existe???? Sardenha não existe???? Ibiza e Maiorca não existe???? Costa do Sol não existe????Sul de Itália não existe????  Enfim julgo que esta nossa noção colectiva do clima ainda nos vai prejudicar pois penso que poderemos cair no erro de querer competir com esses países quando nem sequer temos condições para o fazer. 


_Epah não vamos comparar alhos com bugalhos. A Galiza não é nenhuma Benidorm e nem gostaria de ser".Belem_

Ok vamos então esquecer a Galiza só faço uma pergunta muito mas muito simples, olhando para o Mapa do Sul de Espanha nomeadamente para a Costa Andaluza qual a razão ou motivo para que a actividade turística( seja ela de luxo , praia por ai fora) está concentrada em maior nº para lá do estreito de Gibraltar  a chamada Costa Del Sol (Pourto Banus, Marbelha, estendo-se depois pela restante costa Almeria e de Múrcia) e que parte ocidental da costa da Andaluzia a chamada costa da Luz( Huelva, ilhas Cristinas ,etc) tem uma actividade turística bem menor e reduzida?????? Porquê que existe um aeroporto internacional em Málaga e não existe por exemplo em Huelva??? Qual a razão o motivo para que o investimento turístico espanhol tenha sido feita nesse lado da costa oriental(mediterraneo) e não no lado mais ocidental(atlantico)?????

_
"Por isso é como já lhe disse, variável, dependendo do local e das fases.
Eu diria que Setembro é um mês onde já apanhei frequentemente a água na Caparica a 21 e 22 graus. Aliás creio que a média para Setembro será à volta disso ( o André postou uns dados uma vez)."- Belem _

Ok vamos então comparar e deixarmos de suposições:







Valores Medios mensais da temperatura da agua na costa portuguesa e na na Costa Mediterranea:

Portugal:

Região Sul:

Algarve-Praia da Rocha






Litoral alentejano- Porto Covo







Região Centro:

Centro sul(Oeste)-Ericeira 






Centro- Nazaré 






Centro Norte- Aveiro 







Região Norte:

Douro Litoral- Espinho 






Minho- Viana do Castelo 







Mediterraneo Ocidental:

Espanha:

Andaluzia- Costa del Sol 






Catalunha-Barcelona 







França:

Cote d azur- Cannes






Corsega







Italia:

Toscania:






Sardenha:






Sicilia:







Mediterraneo Oriental:

Italia:

Costa do Adriatico:






Israel:







Conclusão:

A temperatura da agua no Mediterraneo nos meses de Verão é bem mais elevada que na costa portuguesa, por isso julgo que não seja nada de extraordinario que a temperatura media da agua do mar em Setembro na Costa da Caparica seja de 21 graus não é isso que faz a diferença.

_“Aqui ao pé da minha casa, na linha, ainda na semana passada a praia de Carcavelos tava cheia e muita gente estava na água. Não estou a dizer que a costa ocidental tem a água à maneira, mas tem fases que sim e a ondulação nesta zona é muito fraquinha. Se chegar a 1 metro já é bom”.- Belem_

E porque será que existe menos ondulação em Carcavelos ou Caxias ou no rio Tejo ?????
E Porque será que existe menos ondulação em Sesimbra, na Arrábida e no Rio Sado????

Existe devido ao recorte da Costa e por serem zonas que não estão tão expostas ao oceano e que se encontram perto da foz do rio. 
Mas não são representativas de nada alias são apenas excepções a regra numa pequena escala

A seguir a zona da Cantábria e algumas zonas do Litoral Francês atlântico, a Costa portuguesa é aquela que recebe mais ondulação.
Alias das maiores vagas a nível de ondulação na Europa  surgem na Praia do Norte na Nazaré e mesmo em outras zonas(Ericeira ,Peniche ,Meco ,Praia Grande ,por ai fora).
E mesmo assim duvido  que se consegue ter um oceano atractivo para turistas que se virem uma onda de 0,5 m já ficam todos assustados, pois são pessoas muitas delas que só tem contacto com piscinas


As imagens falam por si ,mais que mil palavras

Portugal:

Nazaré






Nota: Ali no meio da onda está uma pessoa que mede no maximo 1,90 m vejam o tamanho da onda-Praia do Norte-Nazaré

Praia do Meco:






Ja estou a ver esta praia carregada de alemães e lngleses a nadarem nestas aguas calmas...


Mediterraneo- Palma de Maiorca:








 O que apenas quero referir é que considero ser muito superficial argumentar que Portugal tem excelentes condições para o turismo baseando so esse argumento nas horas de sol ou na temperatura que se tem em Portugal, alias podemos dizer que Portugal tem muitas horas de sol comparativamente com muitas regiões ou quase todas na Europa, mas depois por outro lado quase toda a costa portuguesa(Principalmente de Sintra para cima)  temos valores de precipitação bem elevados e bem superiores a muitas regiões mediterrâneas, e considero e foi isso que tentei aqui demonstra que o factor da temperatura Ada agua como da ondulação pode e condiciona no meu ponto de vista a actividade turística balnear de uma região e de facto todo o território português tem muita influencia atlântica o que no meu ponto de vista torna-o menos atractivo para a pratica turística tradicional de praia pois apenas de termos sol é um facto não temos o resto( Agua quente, noites agradáveis, ondulação do mar baixa) e essa realidade no meu ponto de vista não deverá ser ignorada mas isso não significa que não tenhamos outras potencialidades e capacidades. 

Cumps.


----------



## AnDré (3 Jun 2009 às 19:19)

Rtrinda disse:


> Continuo a dizer Portugal tem potencial turístico não tem é o potencial que muita gente pensa que tem, ou melhor para o tursimo tipico de praia e de sol porque continua-se a insistir na relação directa entre horas de sol e potencial turístico e esse na minha opinião é um erro comum de palmatória, pois o facto uma região ser mais ou menos atractiva para a pratica turística balnear não depende necessariamente das horas de sol de um pais considero que quem procura praias tem em consideração não so a temperatura e o sol mas como a ondulação e a temperatura da agua, mas como nos em Portugal passamos décadas desde dos anos 70 a ouvirmos dizer que o nosso tempo é o melhor do mundo eu so pergunto o nosso clima é o mais atractivo comparando como quem???



Mas ninguém vem para Portugal, por causa das suas "águas quentes". Ainda que muitos possam pensar que Portugal é uma província de Espanha, ou que o "Allgarve" é um país à parte, todos sabem que as águas que nos banham são do gélido Atlântico. 
E se assim é, qual é o segredo para que o turismo vingue? Talvez a qualidade face ao preço praticada no nosso país quando comparado com a Itália ou França. Ou a diversão nocturna aliada à segurança, quando comparada com a França, Itália ou Grécia.

E no que diz respeito ao melhor do mundo, penso tratar-se da conjugação de diversidade do clima anual face à distância. Não é percorrendo muitos quilómetros que chegamos à neve, ou à praia consoante a estação do ano em que estamos.
Vamos tendo umas trovoadas de quando em vez, algum granizo.
Temos provavelmente o melhor sol de Inverno da Europa, aliado ao vento fresco que nos faz lembrar a estação em que estamos.

Portanto, é difícil enjoar do tempo em Portugal. Muito mais agora, que dizem já nem existir estações. 




Rtrinda disse:


> Ok vamos então esquecer a Galiza só faço uma pergunta muito mas muito simples, olhando para o Mapa do Sul de Espanha nomeadamente para a Costa Andaluza qual a razão ou motivo para que a actividade turística( seja ela de luxo , praia por ai fora) está concentrada em maior nº para lá do estreito de Gibraltar  a chamada Costa Del Sol (Pourto Banus, Marbelha, estendo-se depois pela restante costa Almeria e de Múrcia) e que parte ocidental da costa da Andaluzia a chamada costa da Luz( Huelva, ilhas Cristinas ,etc) tem uma actividade turística bem menor e reduzida?????? Porquê que existe um aeroporto internacional em Málaga e não existe por exemplo em Huelva??? Qual a razão o motivo para que o investimento turístico espanhol tenha sido feita nesse lado da costa oriental(mediterraneo) e não no lado mais ocidental(atlantico)?????



Não é pela qualidade das praias nem da água. De certeza.

Eu acho que mais depressa uma pessoa mergulha numa água a 18ºC e límpida/cristalina, do que numa água a 30ºC, cheia de algas, e com a água baça.

Por exemplo, aquela fotografia do Mediterrâneo bem que podia ser do Portinho da Arrábida. Claro que a água do Portinho é mais fria que a do Adriático. Mas mais paradisiaca que a de Loret. 



Rtrinda disse:


> O que apenas quero referir é que considero ser muito superficial argumentar que Portugal tem excelentes condições para o turismo baseando so esse argumento nas horas de sol ou na temperatura que se tem em Portugal



Claro que não! Mas que ajuda, ajuda.

Como disse no inicio, é um conjunto de factores que nos dão o turismo que temos.
E com os países do mediterrâneo a apostar em grande no turismo, ou damos atenção ao nosso património, planeamento do território, oferta diversificada  em actividades de lazer, ou depois ficamos a "chuchar no dedo".
Depois a culpa é da crise.


----------



## Costa (3 Jun 2009 às 19:53)

Rtrinda disse:


> Nazaré
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agora é a minha vez ok?

Nazaré:





Palma de Maiorca:


----------



## Rtrinda (3 Jun 2009 às 20:05)

_"Por exemplo, aquela fotografia do Mediterrâneo bem que podia ser do Portinho da Arrábida. Claro que a água do Portinho é mais fria que a do Adriático. Mas mais paradisiaca que a de Loret."- André_

A questão é que os países do mediterrâneo tem varias serras da Arrábida e vários Portinhos da Arrábida, mais que Portugal seguramente quer em quantidade e qualidade, pois como todos nos sabemos a serra da Arrábida foge a tipologia atlântica que predomina na nossa costa devido a uma conjugação de factores entre os quais ser uma zona que não esteja tão exposta ao oceano atlântico. 
E mais se reparamos com atenção com a excepção do Algarve as duas zonas que tem um maior fluxo e tradição turística na costa continental portuguesa é a zona da arrábida( com Sesimbra e Tróia) e a Linha de Cascais/Estoril e eu pergunto qual a razão desse facto???
Eu considero por ambas essas zonas terem características bem mais idênticas com a costa mediterrânea devido ao facto de não estarem expostas directamente ao oceano atlântico e nestas zonas o turística encontra uma pequena amostra daquilo que usufrui no Mediterrâneo e mesmo no Algarve, julgo que as coisas não acontecem por acaso. 
Relativo a costa Andaluza é um facto que a costa oriental é muito mais explorada pelo turismo que a costa ocidental e na minha opinião também esse fenómeno não acontece por acaso . 
Mas estou 100% de acordo Portugal deverá assumir sem complexos a influencia  norte atlântica da nossa costa e aproveita-la daquilo que ela poderá oferecer que não é seguramente a actividade balnear típica pois ai não temos muitas hipóteses por tudo o que já disse anteriormente e deixarmos definitivamente a ideia que como temos muito sol logo temos excelentes condições para o turismo, pois as coisas não são tão lineares e simples assim, pois da mesma maneira que temos muito sol também temos muita chuva principalmente do Cabo da Roca para cima refiro-me ao litoral obviamente.

Cumprs


----------



## AnDré (3 Jun 2009 às 20:42)

Rtrinda disse:


> A questão é que os países do mediterrâneo tem varias serras da Arrábida e vários Portinhos da Arrábida, mais que Portugal seguramente quer em quantidade e qualidade, pois como todos nos sabemos a serra da Arrábida foge a tipologia atlântica que predomina na nossa costa devido a uma conjugação de factores entre os quais ser uma zona que não esteja tão exposta ao oceano atlântico.
> E mais se reparamos com atenção com a excepção do Algarve as duas zonas que tem um maior fluxo e tradição turística na costa continental portuguesa é a zona da arrábida( com Sesimbra e Tróia) e a Linha de Cascais/Estoril e eu pergunto qual a razão desse facto???
> Eu considero por ambas essas zonas terem características bem mais idênticas com a costa mediterrânea devido ao facto de não estarem expostas directamente ao oceano atlântico e nestas zonas o turística encontra uma pequena amostra daquilo que usufrui no Mediterrâneo e mesmo no Algarve, julgo que as coisas não acontecem por acaso.
> Relativo a costa Andaluza é um facto que a costa oriental é muito mais explorada pelo turismo que a costa ocidental e na minha opinião também esse fenómeno não acontece por acaso .
> ...



Postei há instantes uma noticia sobre a atribuição de Bandeiras Azuis nas praias portuguesas, onde se pode ler o seguinte: 
_
"Países como a Espanha, a Grécia ou a Itália têm percentagens muito inferiores", diz José Archer, reconhecendo que beneficiamos do facto de sermos banhados pelo Atlântico, com uma renovação de águas muito superior à do Mediterrâneo, "o que favorece a qualidade"._
Seguimento Praias 2009 

Portanto, o responsável pela nossa água fria, é também o responsável pela boa qualidade da água na costa portuguesa.
No campo de requalificação das praias até temos dado bons passos.


----------



## Rtrinda (3 Jun 2009 às 20:47)

Costa disse:


> Agora é a minha vez ok?
> 
> Nazaré:
> 
> ...



Ok o que é que eu vejo nessa imagem um dia de tempestade com o mar picado a nível de ondulação nada a referir esta imagem nem sequer mostra nada a que se possa chamar Onda,vê-se um dia de tempestade de ventos forte e um mar revolto condições que podem acontecer ate no rio Tejo ou em qualquer outro lugar. isto parece-me um dia de tempestade no Rio Tejo em Alcochete ou no Seixal ou em Caxias já vi condições bem identicas a estas .
Agora vagas de 5,6,7 metros como se verificam na Praia do Norte e em outras praias portuguesas isso garanto que só em mais meia dúzia de praias em toda mas em toda a Europa e´que se verificam. 
Nesta tematica nem sequer ha comparação possivel tal as diferenças consideraveis. 


Cumprimentos,


----------



## Rtrinda (3 Jun 2009 às 21:08)

AnDré disse:


> Postei há instantes uma noticia sobre a atribuição de Bandeiras Azuis nas praias portuguesas, onde se pode ler o seguinte:
> _
> "Países como a Espanha, a Grécia ou a Itália têm percentagens muito inferiores", diz José Archer, reconhecendo que beneficiamos do facto de sermos banhados pelo Atlântico, com uma renovação de águas muito superior à do Mediterrâneo, "o que favorece a qualidade"._
> Seguimento Praias 2009
> ...



Ainda bem fico muito contente por isso alias eu gosto da nossa costa tal e qual como ela está nem imagino-a de outra forma.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Jun 2009 às 21:30)

Hoje aqui em São Miguel, na costa sul, esteve um bela tarde de sol. Optima para quem goste de praia. Mar calmo. No entanto nesta altura a água ainda não está amena.


----------



## belem (3 Jun 2009 às 22:04)

> «... anos 70 a ouvirmos dizer que o nosso tempo é o melhor do mundo eu so pergunto o nosso clima é o mais atractivo comparando como quem???»- Rtinda.



Continuamos a bater no ceguinho?
Eu já disse que não acho que Portugal tenha o melhor clima do mundo.




> « Com a Rússia com a Inglaterra, com a Holanda, com a Alemanha e então o Chipre não existe???? Malta não existe???? Creta não existe???? Sardenha não existe???? Ibiza e Maiorca não existe???? Costa do Sol não existe????Sul de Itália não existe????»- Rtinda.



Nenhum desses é tropical como algumas partes de Portugal.
Deve estar a dar uma perspectiva apenas baseada no verão e mesmo aí nem sei...




> «Enfim julgo que esta nossa noção colectiva do clima ainda nos vai prejudicar pois penso que poderemos cair no erro de querer competir com esses países quando nem sequer temos condições para o fazer.»- Rtinda.



A minha perspectiva não é competir, pois Portugal tem sítios melhores e piores que muitas rivieras de que tanto fala. Apenas é um local diferente com perspectivas diferentes. Acredito mais num turismo mais selectivo e não tão de massas. Convenhamos, mais de qualidade e menos de quantidade.
É pelas suas características que Portugal tem que vingar, ter uma atitude mais realista e ainda mais ecológica.
É aí que se pode fazer a diferença.





> «Ok vamos então esquecer a Galiza só faço uma pergunta muito mas muito simples, olhando para o Mapa do Sul de Espanha nomeadamente para a Costa Andaluza qual a razão ou motivo para que a actividade turística( seja ela de luxo , praia por ai fora) está concentrada em maior nº para lá do estreito de Gibraltar  a chamada Costa Del Sol (Pourto Banus, Marbelha, estendo-se depois pela restante costa Almeria e de Múrcia) e que parte ocidental da costa da Andaluzia a chamada costa da Luz( Huelva, ilhas Cristinas ,etc) tem uma actividade turística bem menor e reduzida?????? Porquê que existe um aeroporto internacional em Málaga e não existe por exemplo em Huelva??? Qual a razão o motivo para que o investimento turístico espanhol tenha sido feita nesse lado da costa oriental(mediterraneo) e não no lado mais ocidental(atlantico)?????»- Rtinda.



As Canárias também são muito turísticas e tal como a Madeira não padecem tanto do mal das enchentes de verão, pois graças a um clima mais quente e estável do que o das Rivieras de que tanto tem falado aqui, são visitadas em diferentes fases do ano. Espero que não se tornem em mais uma Benidorm ou Vilamoura.






> «Ok vamos então comparar e deixarmos de suposições:»- Rtinda.



Mas quem é que aqui anda a supôr? Eu falei-lhe em dados concretos.
Mas olhando para os mapas das temperaturas que tão criteriosamente seleccionou, vejo que as ilhas gregas estão com a água mais fria que algumas partes do Algarve e que após Gibraltar, as águas em vez de aquecerem esfriaram. Mas realmente ali a Itália, parece estar bem quentinha...

Mas já que estamos a falar de mar ( e até alto mar), de certeza que não se deve importar que coloque aqui os meus dados, que não falam apenas de um dia, mas de vários e em diferentes fases do ano:





27 Outubro de 2008

Nem há muitas diferenças entre o algarve e o Mediterrâneo central.
Mas o mar dos Açores vai com 25ºc!





3 de Novembro de 2008

Açores ainda nos 25ºc em uma vasta zona marítima.
Apenas um local visível no Mediterrâneo (costa argelina) consegue num pontinho os 24ºc.





19 de Novembro

Mar dos Açores a 24ºc.
Mediterrâneo mal chega aos 20ºc.





24 de Novembro.

24 graus nas zonas mais quentes do mar dos Açores.
19-20 no mar Mediterrâneo.






1 de Dezembro

24 graus na zona meridional do mar dos açores.
23-23,5 numa área mais vasta.
Mediterrâneo 18,19. Possivelmente águas nos 20 em zonas mais quentes.






8 de Dezembro

E agora começa a prova de inverno.
21-22 para os Açores.
15-16 para o Mediterrâneo.





17 de Dezembro
23 nas zonas meridionais ainda dos Açores.
22,5 numa área maior.
18 nas áreas mais quentes do Mediterrâneo.
No Mediterrâneo do leste os valores andam nos 19 ainda. Vi isso no Chipre, mas não tenho aqui os dados. É por palavra, acredite quem quiser.
Alexandria ( Egipto) andou nos 20 até Janeiro. Depois baixou até aos 18.





26 de Dezembro

Açores: 22,5.
Mediterrâneo: 17ºc.







11 de Janeiro

Açores: 22,5.
Mediterrâneo: 16-17ºc.






23 de Janeiro
Açores: 22 numa zona mais quente.
21,5 numa vasta zona.
Mediterrâneo: 16 numa zona mais quente.
15,5 no resto.





1 de Fevereiro

Açores:
Em zona mais quente: 22ºc
Em área mais vasta: 21, 21,5ºc.
Mediterrâneo: 16,5.






17 de Fevereiro

Açores: 21,5-22ºc
Mediterrâneo: 16 junto a Gibraltar e 15,5 nas partes mais quentes.






3 de Março

Açores: 23 na zona meridional.
21,5 -22 numa zona mais vasta.
Mediterrâneo: 16 nas zonas mais quentes e 15,5 nas zonas mais quentes restantes.






15 de Março

Açores: 22 nas partes mais quentes.
21-21,5 numa zona mais vasta.
Mediterrâneo:
17-18 nas partes mais quentes.





5 de Abril
Açores: 22-23 para as zonas mais quentes.
21,5-22 numa extensão maior.
Mediterrâneo: zonas mais quentes: 19ºc.





29 de Abril

Açores: 23-24. 22 numa área mais vasta.
Mediterrâneo: 19,5-20 junto ao Atlântico.





4 de Maio
Açores: 23-24ºc. 22,5 num área mais vasta.
Mediterrâneo: 19-20ºc.






31 de Maio:
E a aproximar do período quente:
Açores: 25-26ºc nas zonas mais quentes. 27 numa zona ainda mais quente.
24-25ºc num área vasta.
Mediterrâneo: 27 no alto Adriático.
25-26ºc em zonas mais quentes.
23-24 numa área vasta.

Estas gravei no ano passado, mas infelizmente não meti as datas:














Isto foi mais lá para o verão.
Valores de temperatura oceânica constantes acima de 20ºc mesmo no inverno, representam o começo da zona tropical ( onde já cresce o coral de águas quentes). Na área terrestre possivelmente serão acima de 18ºc ( segundo Koppen-Geiger entre outros).
Resumindo os Açores têm condições para efectuar turismo baseado na observação de cetáceos, tubarões e tartarugas marinhas, no seu vasto mar, que é extensão importante do território marítimo português( área essa que se prevê provavelmente aumentada). Claro que não é de massas como outras rivieras ( pois não há linha costeira sequer na sua parte meridional), mas é bastante especializado.
Banhos num mar tão convidativo e LIMPO também podem ser interessantes evidentemente.
Tem valores de temperatura que a meu ver não têm nada a dever ao Mediterrâneo. Estive mesmo a ver a zona de Israel-Egipto e junto ao Mediterrâneo sempre descem aos 17-18ºc.
Mas não acho um melhor ou outro pior, apenas os acho diferentes.
Isto claro, corresponde a turismo especializado. Agora também vejo grande interesse científico!
Vi na National Geographic um documentário sobre o mar dos Açores, em que uma vez por ano, cardumes de vários milhares de peixes se reúnem nas suas águas atraindo vários predadores! Estava muito bem documentado, filmado e eu só soube que era nos Açores mesmo no fim, porque antes disso pareceu-me que estava em algum local bem mais distante e perto do Equador ( cheguei a pensar em Oceano Índico junto à Corrente das Agulhas).
Sem dúvida que a Corrente do Golfo é a responsável por tais acontecimentos.








> «Conclusão:
> A temperatura da agua no Mediterraneo nos meses de Verão é bem mais elevada que na costa portuguesa, por isso julgo que não seja nada de extraordinario que a temperatura media da agua do mar em Setembro na Costa da Caparica seja de 21 graus não é isso que faz a diferença.»-Rtinda.



Mas ninguém disse que fazia a diferença.
O que se disse é não era tão fria assim como andou aqui a dizer. Inclusivamente foi dito que haviam variações.
Eu já lhe expliquei o comportamente do oceano junto à costa ocidental portuguesa e o porquê das águas serem frescas mas tão ricas em biodiversidade mas você teima em comparar alhos com bugalhos.






> «E porque será que existe menos ondulação em Carcavelos ou Caxias ou no rio Tejo ?????
> E Porque será que existe menos ondulação em Sesimbra, na Arrábida e no Rio Sado????



Existe devido ao recorte da Costa e por serem zonas que não estão tão expostas ao oceano e que se encontram perto da foz do rio. 
Mas não são representativas de nada alias são apenas excepções a regra numa pequena escala»- Rtinda.

O que quis dizer é que há variações.




> «A seguir a zona da Cantábria e algumas zonas do Litoral Francês atlântico, a Costa portuguesa é aquela que recebe mais ondulação.
> Alias das maiores vagas a nível de ondulação na Europa  surgem na Praia do Norte na Nazaré e mesmo em outras zonas(Ericeira ,Peniche ,Meco ,Praia Grande ,por ai fora).
> E mesmo assim duvido  que se consegue ter um oceano atractivo para turistas que se virem uma onda de 0,5 m já ficam todos assustados, pois são pessoas muitas delas que só tem contacto com piscinas.»- Rtinda.



A costa ocidental da Galiza também não é muito meiga em ondulação, mas por mim as ondas são muito bem vindas, porque assim tenho a Costa da Caparica para mim e os surfistas, vindos de várias partes do mundo podem assim continuar-nos a visitar.
Os turistas que são amigos do caldo, têm por escolher cá ou em outras partes do mundo, mas não será na nossa selvagem costa ocidental de certeza. Essa é para os da casa que gostam dela.





> «O que apenas quero referir é que considero ser muito superficial argumentar que Portugal tem excelentes condições para o turismo baseando so esse argumento nas horas de sol ou na temperatura que se tem em Portugal, alias podemos dizer que Portugal tem muitas horas de sol comparativamente com muitas regiões ou quase todas na Europa, mas depois por outro lado quase toda a costa portuguesa(Principalmente de Sintra para cima)  temos valores de precipitação bem elevados e bem superiores a muitas regiões mediterrâneas»- Rtinda.



Penso que até o nortenho e fresco Porto tem mais horas de sol que a tão afamada Roma.
Quanto às temperaturas, no norte interior temos locais com a mesma temperatura de inverno, verão e até mais altas.
O que quero dizer é que é tudo muito variável. Depende do local.
Mas se está a comparar a costa a norte de Sintra com locais mais vocacionados em termos de praia isso diz o quanto tendencioso tem sido.
Eu também não vou comparar a temperatura do mar da costa da California com a da Florida ou dos Açores, porque simplesmente existem correntes opostas.




> «...e considero e foi isso que tentei aqui demonstra que o factor da temperatura Ada agua como da ondulação pode e condiciona no meu ponto de vista a actividade turística balnear de uma região e de facto todo o território português tem muita influencia atlântica o que no meu ponto de vista torna-o menos atractivo para a pratica turística tradicional de praia pois apenas de termos sol é um facto não temos o resto( Agua quente, noites agradáveis, ondulação do mar baixa) e essa realidade no meu ponto de vista não deverá ser ignorada mas isso não significa que não tenhamos outras potencialidades e capacidades.»-Rtinda.



Mas isso é uma coisa que penso que quase toda a gente sabe.
Mas o facto é que temos locais com muito interesse até com climas mais quentes do que pensa.
Não digo que Monte Gordo, tenha as mesmas condições que toda costa ocidental, mas as nossas ilhas sim e até são mais quentes, embora não estejam tanto sujeitas a enchentes de verão e felizmente sempre recebem alguma humidade para terem paisagens verdes, porque do amarelo estamos nós todos habituados a ver aqui no continente.
Felizmente, não temos condições para urbanizar a nossa costa, porque nem há dinheiro para fazer tal em pouco tempo, porque felizmente algumas zonas são área protegida  e Monte Gordo não fica em todo o lado.


----------



## Rtrinda (4 Jun 2009 às 00:24)

Clima tropical em Portugal continental ?????

Surfar com 5º graus de temperatura exterior e 12 graus de temperatura da agua do mar é gostar de caldo, pois é o que muitos surfistas portugueses  as 8h  fazem quando muita gente esta a dormir nos domingos de manha invernosos claro que a sensação que se tem é que agua esta quentinha pois se estão 5 graus cá fora e 12 dentro de agua a sensação que se tem é que esta a tomar banho de agua morna . 


Comparar alhos com bugalhos ou ter argumentos tendenciosos era dizer do género Portugal tem um clima tropical ou dizer que na  Normandia  na Bélgica ou na  Holanda existem melhores condições para o turismo balnear ou que tem praias mais apetecíveis para o turismo que Portugal, como não disse nem uma coisa nem outra julgo que as comparações que fiz é referentes aos países do sul da Europa espaço a que Portugal pertence e a nível de turismo sim é com esses países que devermo-nos comparar, por isso julgo que as comparações que fiz ate tem uma certa lógica e obedecem a alguma coerência . 
Faz mais sol em Roma que no Norte de Portugal, ok não vou discutir esse ponto ,so que  que existem zonas no Norte de Portugal em que a precipitação anual é superior aos 2000 mm por ano e que na globalidade chove mais vezes em mais quantidade que naa cidade de Roma ou na provincia da Lazio e claro que em Roma temos um verão quente com noites quentes e nas praias da provincia da Lazio temos aguas a rondar os 23º 24º graus e no Norte de Portugal vamos a banhos com temperaturas de 18º graus um mar por vezes agressivo e muitas vezes as noites são fustigadas por nortadas que dão uma sensação térmica bem desagradável ISTO NÃO SGNIFICA QUE NO MEDITERRANEO NÃO HAJA VENTO NO VERÃO SÃO É MASSAS DE AR CONTNETAL BEM MAIS QUENTES E AMENAS QUE NA COSTA ATLANTICA PORTUGUESA MAS RECONHEÇO DA MESMA MANEIRA QUE NO INVERNO ACONTECE O EFEITO CONTRARIO OU SEJA A TEMPERATURA É MAIS SUPORTAVEL DURANTE OS MESES DE INVERNO NA NOSSA COSTA QUE EM MUITAS DAS REGIÕES MEDITERRANEAS . 

 Sim mas o turismo ecológico poderá vir a ser uma realidade isso concordo interiamente com essa perspectiva a nível de um turismo de qualidade pode ser uma boa solução. 

Cumprs


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jun 2009 às 00:34)

*Por uma questão informal agradece-se aos membros do Fórum que não se faça uso sistemático do "Copy and Paste"; o Fórum não é nenhum chat, pelo que a Administração do Fórum poderá eliminar mensagens de membros que façam uso sistemático desse recurso.
Muitas opiniões divergentes num dado ponto circunstancial podem ser discutidas em privado, evitando assim sobrecarregar o tópico de mensagens que pouca ou nenhuma mais valia trazem ao tema em discussão.
Por favor, limitem-se a discutir apenas o assunto identificado no título do Tópico.
A Administração do Fórum pede aos membros que levem em linha de conta as indicações atrás referidas, a fim de evitar a eliminação de futuras mensagens.*


----------



## belem (4 Jun 2009 às 01:55)

Rtrinda disse:


> Clima tropical em Portugal continental ?????



Melhor que isso.
Eu disse em PORTUGAL.
E provei-o com dados.
Penso que o Rtinda, respondeu antes de eu editar a minha mensagem e postar gráficos de temperatura dos Açores.






Rtrinda disse:


> Surfar com 5º graus de temperatura exterior e 12 graus de temperatura da agua do mar é gostar de caldo, pois é o que muitos surfistas portugueses  as 8h  fazem quando muita gente esta a dormir nos domingos de manha invernosos claro que a sensação que se tem é que agua esta quentinha pois se estão 5 graus cá fora e 12 dentro de agua a sensação que se tem é que esta a tomar banho de agua morna .



Eu não sei o que os surfistas portugueses fazem nas manhãs de inverno, mas apanhar a água a 12 graus deve ser uma sorte brutal!!
Sim, porque não será de certeza a média. Só baixa a 12 muito ocasionalmente em anos extremos e será apenas nas zonas mais frias da Costa Ocidental.
Mas indiferentes a isso parecem estar os campeonatos internacionais cá realizados.
Não sei porque exagera em dizer mal. Você tem algum ódio?




Rtrinda disse:


> Comparar alhos com bugalhos ou ter argumentos tendenciosos era dizer do género Portugal tem um clima tropical



E tem sim senhor.




Rtrinda disse:


> como não disse nem uma coisa nem outra julgo que as comparações que fiz é referentes aos países do sul da Europa espaço a que Portugal pertence e a nível de turismo sim é com esses países que devermo-nos comparar, por isso julgo que as comparações que fiz ate tem uma certa lógica e obedecem a alguma coerência




Então não.
Teria coerência se tivesse um conhecimento mais aprofundado da dinâmica dos oceanos. Ninguém no seu perfeito juízo compara zonas de correntes quentes com frias em termos de temperatura!




Rtrinda disse:


> Faz mais sol em Roma que no Norte de Portugal, ok não vou discutir esse ponto ,so que  que existem zonas no Norte de Portugal em que a precipitação anual é superior aos 2000 mm



Tivemos que subir até ao Gerês para chegar a tal conclusão!
Obrigado.
Até diria que ultrapassa esse valor, pois parecem-me muito conservadores esses «apenas» 2000 mm!
E acho que isso é a razão pela qual a vegetação é tão luxuriante e espectacular nessa região.




Rtrinda disse:


> por ano e que na globalidade chove mais vezes em mais quantidade que naa cidade de Roma ou na provincia da Lazio e claro que em Roma temos um verão quente com noites quentes e nas praias da provincia da Lazio temos aguas a rondar os 23º 24º graus e no Norte de Portugal vamos a banhos com temperaturas de 18º graus um mar por vezes agressivo e muitas vezes as noites são fustigadas por nortadas que dão uma sensação térmica bem desagradável



Pois claro, quando você compara zonas de água quente com zonas de água fria, prova uma grande coisa. Que as zonas de água quente têm água mais quente que as zonas de água fria.
Ora a meu ver é mais interessante, saber que num local em que chove bem mais do que Roma ( como o Porto) consegue ainda ter mais horas de sol por ano!
Isto sim é de realçar.
E lá está não é que seja melhor ou pior, é DIFERENTE. 
Quanto aos valores de verão não precisamos de ir para o Sul e nem para o Centro, se formos para o interior e para zonas quentes do Douro nem vale a pena a comparar. Não só são muito mais secas, que zonas de latitude equivalente no Mediterrâneo mas também mais quentes.
Mas não as acho melhores ou piores. Se for para turismo de massas, evidentemente que a zona costeira da Sardenha terá mais interesse por exemplo, mas em termos de clima propriamente dito e turismo mais selectivo, tudo depende de cada um.




Rtrinda disse:


> ISTO NÃO SGNIFICA QUE NO MEDITERRANEO NÃO HAJA VENTO NO VERÃO SÃO É MASSAS DE AR CONTNETAL BEM MAIS QUENTES E AMENAS QUE NA COSTA ATLANTICA PORTUGUESA MAS RECONHEÇO DA MESMA MANEIRA QUE NO INVERNO ACONTECE O EFEITO CONTRARIO OU SEJA A TEMPERATURA É MAIS SUPORTAVEL DURANTE OS MESES DE INVERNO NA NOSSA COSTA QUE EM MUITAS DAS REGIÕES MEDITERRANEAS .



Massas de ar continental quente no verão em Portugal também há, sobretudo no interior. Na Península Ibérica  elas chegam  do Sahara, pois não têm uma grande distância de mar para atravessar e assim não arrefecem tanto. De resto, agradeço a sua franqueza, mas eu já conheço o Mediterrâneo.



Rtrinda disse:


> Sim mas o turismo ecológico poderá vir a ser uma realidade isso concordo interiamente com essa perspectiva a nível de um turismo de qualidade pode ser uma boa solução.



Com áreas enormes de costa com pouca construção e acima de tudo, LIMPAS, penso que é o caminho correcto.
Também temos a serra, a riqueza do mar, a vegetação luxuriante de alguns locais que são aspectos a ter em conta.


----------



## belem (4 Jun 2009 às 02:10)

A serra da Arrábida tem um dos últimos vestígios primitivos do que foi a floresta mediterrânica há alguns milhares de anos, que no dizer do famoso botânico suíço Chodat, encerra algumas plantas que usualmente são pequenas mas na Arrábida atingem dimensões ao ponto de formarem floresta, parecendo que fomos transportados para alguns períodos geológicos atrás.
No mundo restam uns 2 ou 3% de floresta primitiva mediterrânica, por isso como deve calcular não há assim tantas Arrábidas espalhadas por outras zonas mediterrânicas. Quem nos dera que assim fosse!


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jun 2009 às 12:47)

Portugal tem muito potencial turístico ou não morasse numa região turística como é o Algarve e não "Allgarve" como alguns dizem irra que mato ainda algum que volte a dizer Allgarve.

Este é um vasto tema, quando se fala em potencial turístico porque razão só se fala em praias e nada mais, será que o nosso turismo só vêm cá por causa da praia, mesmo no Algarve e sendo algarvio a praia tem a sua importância mas não é tudo o que se possa querer, o nosso turismo no Algarve é sobretudo ingleses, alemães e muitos nórdicos que procuram o calor, as nossas águas limpas e as suas belas praias, não é por termos a água mais fria que outros concorrentes directos que não deixamos de ter turistas, ah vou para maiorca que a água é mais quente, quanto ao membro "Rtrinda" eu também podia colocar aqui uma foto com o mar revolto no Algarve e outra da Grécia com o mar calmo, e dizer que na Grécia é muito melhor mais calmo do que no Algarve, prontos não temos potencial turístico isto tem muita ondulação.
O Algarve não é só sol e praia, nos últimos anos começámos a investir noutra área do turismo, o chamado turismo rural, aquele que não gosta tanto de sol e praia, e procura nos nossos recantos mais interiores das nossas serras,a paz, a tranquilidade e a harmonia que é passar umas férias calmas à sombra de uma albarrofeira. Comparem os hóteis rurais ou casas rurais que existiam há cerca de 10 anos atrás e agora no Algarve, será que o turismo só vem cá pela praia, ou já começa também a interessar-se pela beleza da nossa região.

Eu sou algarvio até não sou muito doido por praia, mas gosto da região onde vivo, porque tem muitas outras coisas para descobrir do que somente a praia, agora aqueles que só pensam sol e praia e nada mais, claro que dizem sempre que Portugal não tem nada de interesse, os outros têm sempre melhores condições que nós, muito típico dos portugueses.

Será que a região do Douro não tem potencial? Será que a Serra da Estrela não tem potencial? Será que a zona da Narazé até Aveiro não tem potencial? Será que do Porto a Viana do Catelo não tem potencial? Será que a região de Lisboa e Setúbal não tem potencial? Será que os Açores e a Madeira não têm potencial?

Todas estas regiões têm potencial mas cada uma com a sua especificidade da sua região, ou não será assim, o turismo não gira todo à volta do sol e da praia.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Jun 2009 às 13:20)

Penso que Portugal tem um optimo potencial turístico, pois o turismo não é sinónimo de praia e calor.

Portugal tem belos monumentos, tem belas paisagens, tem bons museus, tem optima gastronomia, tem festas religiosas e profanas.

Por exemplo aqui em São Miguel, tanto as festas do Senhor Santo Cristo como as festas do Divino Espírito Santo atraem milhares de pessoas, assim como em Braga a Semana Santa trás milhares de turistas á cidade. Na Madeira tanto a passagem de ano como a festa da flor também atrai muito turista. Isto são só alguns exemplos de que turismo não é sinónimo de sol e calor e praia


----------



## GabKoost (4 Jun 2009 às 19:17)

Em primeiro lugar, como tecnico superior de turismo devo dizer o seguinte:

O Turismo dos 3 S (Sex, Sand and Sun)não interessa a ninguém e cada vez está mais morto. Prova disso é a queda do algarve que apenas se recompões com a afluência de Portugueses que até uns anos atrás não migravam tão massivamente  para esta colónia estrangeira.

Em seguida há que ter em conta o seguinte. Portugal enquanto potencial turístico é uma amostra insignificante do que países como França. Itália, Inglaterra ou Espanha demonstram. Na verdade não podemos competir com estes destinos em absolutamente NADA. E quem viaja sabe disso.

Praias? Espanha e Sul de França batem Portugal de longe.
Montanha e Neve? Nem vale a pena falar disso.
História? Não somos mais que ninguem.
Monumentos? Os nossos monumentos são modestos em comparação.
Religião? Temos Fátima e os outros tem Santiago, Lurdes ou o Vaticano.

Isso tudo não para menorizar Portugal mas para termos consciência das nossas limitações e acabar com os disparates "Temos o mais belo país do Mundo". Portugal é bonito e era-o ainda mais há décadas atrás mas deve em todos os aspectos a outras nações bem mais competitivas.

A maior riqueza de Portugal é a variedade cultural, climática e geográfica em tão pequeno território. Somos ricos em tradições e em variedade etnográfica ao contrário do que se apregoa nas escolas ainda um pouco nacionalistas e fascistas.

No entanto, estas gentes que hoje ainda fazem Portugal, estas que nasceram na idade média e hoje estão alheadas da modernidade, são as que atraem os turistas valiosos. São estes os Novos turistas que tem educação superior, gastam imenso e respeitam e interessam-se pela qualidade ambiental, social e cultural do país que visitam.

São estas características únicas tradicionais que fazem de Portugal um mosaico de povos e regiões dentro de um povo e País maior. Porém, daqui uma ou duas décadas, a genuinidade das pessoas mais antigas acabará e os mais jovens, estes, são todos iguais uns aos outros.

Além da perda de identidade das regiões, o urbanismo acelerado e patrocinado por pessoas sem escrúpulos está a dizimar o valor paisagístico do país. Este é um problema atroz que salta aos olhos a quem visitar por exemplo o Minho e verificar que metade dele está engolido por betão. Mais umas décadas e o Alto Minho seguirá o mau exemplo do Distrito de Braga se não tomar precauções.

No fundo, com as limitações que Portugal tem, tendo em conta que o seu maior e mais famoso destino é um produto de massas desactualizado e utilizado por todo o mundo como O QUE NÃO FAZER (Algarve) tendo em conta a preservação do recurso, haveria que cuidar muito bem do que faz de nós diferentes dos outros.

O que causa atracção é a diferença, o desconhecido e não mais uns quilómetros de praias standard. E esta diferença e qualidade ambiental que se perde todos os dias e que risca de causar sérios problemas a quem quiser no futuro continuar a desenvolver esta industria.

Muito mais há para dizer sobre isso mas enfim.. é hora de jantar..


----------



## Vince (4 Jun 2009 às 22:03)

Costa disse:


> Dizer que Portugal não tem potencial turístico, quando Portugal está no Top20 dos países mais visitados do mundo sinceramente....



Acrescentaria ainda que ser 20º no total de turistas é uma comparação injusta.  Peguei nos números dos 20 maiores (espero não me ter enganado nas contas) e deixo aqui mais estes dados que penso que são adequados a esta discussão. Quem nos queira a competir em total de números com a França ou a Espanha deveria saber que isso é impossível, em termos de área geográfica estamos à frente desses dois líderes e em 3º na Europa (5º no mundo) atrás da Áustria e Itália.






A leitura que faço é que Portugal tem tido mais do que potencial turístico, está nos países com maior atracção turística do mundo. E isto nada tem a ver com argumentos patrióticos saloios, eu também detesto isso, são apenas factos que coloco em cima.

Na minha opinião a questão não é o número de turistas, parece-me que já temos turistas a mais e que isso teve consequências graves no ordenamento nalgumas zonas, queremos é melhor rentabilidade por turista, e isso não a vamos encontrar nas praias. Temos que a encontrar na diversidade paisagista, arquitectónica, cultural, histórica, etc. Esse segmento das praias está esgotadissimo e em muitos lados até já irreversivelmente destruído. 

E também não alinho na visão pessimista, tem-se feito algumas coisas boas, por exemplo no segmento do City & Short Breaks ou do Turismo de Negócios, Lisboa por exemplo tem conseguido resultados espectaculares nos últimos 10 anos (é uma cidade que já está no top10 de grandes eventos como conferências a nível mundial), é um segmento de maior capacidade financeira, classe média e alta e formação superior.

Quanto aos Açores, é para mim um tesouro escondido, um destino de sonho onde nos sentimos uma criança. Por mim podia ficar assim para sempre,  em segredo, só para quem conhece. Mas compreendo que quem lá viva mereça uma vida melhor, por isso há que ir construindo maior oferta turística mas equlibrada, olhando sempre para o que de pior se fez nalgumas zonas de Portugal.


----------



## belem (5 Jun 2009 às 00:14)

Bom post Vince.


----------



## Levante (5 Jun 2009 às 14:31)

Acho que está mais que provado que Portugal tem potencial turistico. E, felizmente, um turismo bastante versátil. Quanto ao clima e potencialidade de cada região, torna-se evidente a impossibilidade de generalizar. Locais como Sagres e Nazaré atráiem turismo de desportos aquáticos (surf claro). A costa sul algarvia, por sua vez, aproxima-se mais do local-tipo do comum turista europeu - praias bastante atractivas (reconhecidamente das melhores da Europa/Mediterrâneo), águas calmas (Verão e boa parte do restante ano) de temperatura agradável (embora não tão quentes como várias zonas do Mediterrâneo; ainda assim, bastante convidativas) e clima que em nada fica a dever ao Sul de Espanha, Baleares, sul de Itália, sul da Grécia e até Chipre.

E sim, é verdade que nem mesmo a zona do Cabo de Santa Maria (Ilha Deserta, Ilha do Farol) nem o restante sotavento têm uma média anual tão elevada como os "trópicos" do Mediterrâneo - Lampedusa (pra que não sabe, uma pequena ilha italiana a WSW de Malta), que tem muito provavelmente o melhor clima do Mediterraneo, com menor amplitude diurna e anual, com as minimas mais elevadas, e a juntar praias e mar fantasticas. A costa mediterranica do Egipto também alia praias e resorts fantasticos ao clima mais quente encontrado em toda a costa mediterranica. É certo que também o verão nao é tão quente como o do Chipre, o da costa Sueste de Creta, o de Formentera. Mas o inverno é bastante semelhante, talvez até mais ameno.

Evidência também são a insolação que no Algarve atinge valores extremos e a muito reduzida pluviosidade em comparação com a grande maioria da costa mediterranica. Os invernos são também menos rigorosos - e raríssimo a temperatura bater nos 0º (já nem falo de descer para valores negativos) e há dias de Janeiro que toca nos 20º ou até mesmo ultrapassa. Ora um inverno assim talvez só mesmo em Lampedusa e na costa mediterranica do Egipto/Libia e talvez costa sul da Tunisia.

Exemplo prático: refiram-me locais (mesmo a nível do Mediterrâneo) onde em pleno Janeiro, a 3km da costa, uma blusa de alsas é suficiente, onde seja possivel tocar em golfinhos que acompanham o barco e onde o turista inglês ficaria escaldado; locais onde em Fevereiro se consiga fazer praia e dar um mergulho (mais agradavel do que entrar na água gelada quebra-ossos da costa vicentina em pleno Agosto); locais onde raras são as noites dos 3 meses de verão em que se necessita de um casaco, dado o frequente efeito fohen.

Este local é a costa do sotavento algarvio, e particularmente a costa da Ilha Deserta/Ilha do Farol, que certamente tem um dos climas anuais mais atractivos da Europa. Aliás seria interessante haver dados desses locais, certamente haveria diferenças em relação ás outras estações algarvias.

E nãó estou a puxar a brasa à minha zona...claro que a aprecio, mas reconheço obviamente que existem locais no Mediterraneo tão ou mais atractivos em termos de praia/clima. Apenas acho que existe um variado potencial turistico nesta zona (turismo de praia, turismo náutico, turismo de mergulho), que é o Algarve fora do roteiro turistico, fiocando-se felizmente pelo potencial, porque betão é o q não falta por aí.


----------



## Rtrinda (5 Jun 2009 às 16:49)

GabKoost disse:


> Em primeiro lugar, como tecnico superior de turismo devo dizer o seguinte:
> 
> O Turismo dos 3 S (Sex, Sand and Sun)não interessa a ninguém e cada vez está mais morto. Prova disso é a queda do algarve que apenas se recompões com a afluência de Portugueses que até uns anos atrás não migravam tão massivamente  para esta colónia estrangeira.
> 
> ...





Subscrevo totalmente este post e este ponto de vista que vai ao encontro que tentei aqui transmitir 
Portugal tem potencial turístico obviamente que sim, mas não tem em quantidade nem em qualidade suficientes que muita opinião publica julga que tem, e em muitos pontos insuficientes para competir directamente com outros países com tantas e melhores condições. 

Exemplo:

A cidade de Roma , tem mais património histórico monumentos que por ventura todas as cidades portuguesas juntas é natural que por exemplo a cidade de Roma em Julho e Agosto como quase toda Itália pareça um centro comercial em vésperas de Natal, pois em Itália o turista pode fazer todo o tipo de turismo possível apenas numa província, por exemplo na Região de Lazio, um turista pode fazer um turismo cultural e conhecer Roma os seus belos monumentos ir a uma bela opera por exemplo, gastronómico saborear a bela cozinha italiana mediterrânea que não é so pizzas e lasanhas, pode fazer turismo de praia indo as quentes aguas mediterrâneas da Lazio, pode fazer turismo de serra nos Apeninos e se for em Abril e Maio ainda pode usufruir com um pouco de sorte de praticar desportos de Inverno, pode fazer turismo rural conhecendo as imensas vilas aldeias vales dessa região, pode fazer turismo religioso ao deslocar-se ao Vaticano e mais pode também fazer turismo desportivo vendo uns jogos de futebol da Lazio ou da AsRoma e ainda pode fazer um turismo de negócios pois Roma também é um ponto estratégico de negócios para congressos convenções exposições ,certames ,etc  e isto tudo numa so região que tem a dimensão do baixo Alentejo sem ter a necessidade de fazer grandes deslocações, em Portugal um turista que quisesse fazer este mix tinha de fazer muito mais deslocações e por vezes com condições de acessibilidade bem piores, ou seja um turista que procurasse praia quente ia ao Algarve depois se quisesse fazer um turismo mais cosmopolita teria de se deslocar a Lisboa ou ao Porto se quisesse fazer um turismo de Serra teria de se deslocar a Serra da Estrela ou ao Geres se quisesse fazer turismo rural teria de se deslocar ao Douro, Minho ,Beiras ,Trás-Montes ou Alentejo se quisesse fazer turismo religioso teria de se deslocar a Fátima ou a Braga  quer dizer teria de fazer muito mais deslocações que por exemplo na região da Lazio para usufruir destes diferentes tipos de turismo(claro que na gastronomia ficaríamos a ganhar pois o nosso peixe ou marisco da nossa costa fresca é bem mais apetecível que o peixe das aguas mais quentes) , ou seja  quando se diz que Portugal tem muita diversidade sim sem duvida que tem mas os outros também têm e dei o exemplo da Região da Lazio como poderia dar muitos mais isto não é negativo é apenas diferente.

O que julgo é que os portugueses deverão começar como se diz na giria do futebol a levantar a cabeça e olhar para o lado, pois se nos temos coisas boas concerteza que temos os outros também tem e talvez ate melhores isso não é negativo é diferente, tentei dar aqui uma série de exemplos de regiões mediterrâneas que oferecem quer em quantidade quer em qualidade melhores condições daquelas que os turistas procuram, pois é muito giro dizer que temos alternativas e que temos turismo diferenciando é muito giro na teoria mas a verdade é que seja um turista português francês alemão espanhol de classe media depois de terem passado um ano a trabalhar e podendo a maioria da classe media tirar ferias nos meses de Junho, Julho e Agosto é procuraram um sitio quente com aguas calmas(ate para sua própria segurança e dos filhos) com uma temperatura da agua quente e com noites agradáveis alias nos portugueses fazemos exactamente o mesmo quando se viaja para o Brasil ,Cuba ,Republica Dominicana, Jamaica ,etc claro que vão a procura de conhecer outros países mas essencialmente procuram a praia sol calor, aguas quentes, e obedecendo a estes pré requisitos quase todos os países banhados pelo mediterrâneo oferecem no meu ponto vista melhores condições quer em quantidade e mesmo em qualidade, isto não significa que não exista outro tipo de turistas que procurem um turismo diferente. 

Mas Portugal mesmo neste ponto tem aspectos que julgo sejam de extrema importância que fazem os turistas virem para cá, Portugal é um pais calmo hospitaleiro, minimamente seguro e estável no ponto de vista social e politico, temos umas gentes fantásticas bons profissionais capazes de falarem uma série de línguas característica não muito comum por exemplo em Espanha, França ou Itália, e somos um pais Ocidental apetecível que ate neste momento goza de uma boa imagem no estrangeiro e estes pontos mais sociais e humanos também pesam na escolha de Portugal como ponto turístico. 

Julgo que Portugal pode ser uma boa alternativa mas em outros conceitos( o conceito de tursimo de Portugal deverá mudar no meu enteder) atrair pessoas que procurem um pouco de tranquilidade e que procurem uma costa em estado quase selvagem que apreciem outras coisas( o que é dificil) com coisas espectaculares sem entrar em grandes exageros.

Alias julgo que no mu enteder Portugal tem grandes capacidades mais para o tursimo de 3ª idade ou apra o turismo empresarial que propriamente para o tursimo de massas atras referenciado.

Isto é ser-se realista não  é ser anti-português ou dizer mal de Portugal, pois adoro o meu pais seja no Norte no sul no centro no interior e posso afirmar que felizmente conhece-o relativamente bem .

Cumprimentos


----------



## Levante (5 Jun 2009 às 21:57)

GabKoost disse:


> Em primeiro lugar, como tecnico superior de turismo devo dizer o seguinte:
> 
> O Turismo dos 3 S (Sex, Sand and Sun)não interessa a ninguém e cada vez está mais morto. Prova disso é a queda do algarve que apenas se recompões com a afluência de Portugueses que até uns anos atrás não migravam tão massivamente  para esta colónia estrangeira.
> 
> ...



Concordo em praticamente tudo, só acho que é extremamente ofensivo para os habitantes da região algarvia (que ainda são alguns, 426 mil) considerares o Algarve uma "colónia estrangeira". É inquestionável o fluxo de turistas das mais diversas nacionalidades durante o Verão, e também é do conhecimento geral que muitos vivem a tempo inteiro na região. Mas acho que releva uma grande falta de sensibilidade geográfica /nacionalista um técnico superior de turismo fazer tal afirmação. Ou então ignorância. Provavelmente és só mais um que vê o Algarve como um playground de Agosto para vir fazer o tal turismo dos 3 S's que tanto censuras. E atenção, não sou nenhum separatista nem coisa parecida, aliás sou algarvio mas vivo há 6 anos em Lisboa, e deixo de lado a hipocrisia ao dizer que, a seu tempo, os 3 S's têm piada e muita gente critica mas dps estão cá batidos em Agosto.
Mas pronto, tudo isto para dizer que, na minha opinião, foi uma afirmação mal medida da tua parte e que, se fosses conhecedor dos "cantos à casa", não a farias.


----------



## Agreste (5 Jun 2009 às 23:01)

Eu acho que anda aqui uma grande ressaca sobre o Algarve. Eu adoro o culto do sol, trabalho bem longe de casa mas vivo a 10min da praia, o tempo quente faz bem ao espírito e dá muita vitamina D. Se é rasca ou não, pelo menos aqui não vês camiões de areia a refazer as praias todos os anos na primavera como nos _países competitivos_... 


Eu não tenho religião nenhuma mas acho que dizer que Fátima ou Lurdes é turismo, é uma ideia muito interessante e com bastante piada...


----------



## GabKoost (6 Jun 2009 às 20:58)

Levante disse:


> Concordo em praticamente tudo, só acho que é extremamente ofensivo para os habitantes da região algarvia (que ainda são alguns, 426 mil) considerares o Algarve uma "colónia estrangeira"... Mas acho que releva uma grande falta de sensibilidade geográfica /nacionalista um técnico superior de turismo fazer tal afirmação. Ou então ignorância. Provavelmente és só mais um que vê o Algarve como um playground de Agosto para vir fazer o tal turismo dos 3 S's que tanto censuras.



Não é preciso ser-se um génio para entender que o termo "colónia estrangeira" está empregue num contexto turístico por a região ser utilizada e devastada para usufruto quase exclusivo dos estrangeiros. 

Diga-me a percentagem de investimento feito directamente e exclusivamente para os Algarvios e compare-o com as somas gastas para desenvolver esta actividade turística a qual é de facto um CASE STUDY usado negativamente.

Talvez esta explicação o ajude a entender porque é que tratei o Algarve de uma "colónia estrangeira". Ele é o porque tudo o que se faz é para o turista e não para os Algarvios. Isso com o máximo respeito para os Algarvios que são Portugueses honrados como todos os outros.

Tome nota no entanto do seguinte, a sua reacção revela para mim um complexo qualquer de inferioridade. Nunca da vida iria escolher os Algarvios por entre todos os Portugueses para os difamar pela simples razão que vocês não me são assim tão importantes nem me incomodam em nada. Não se tenha em tão elevada estima. Um pouco de modéstia não fica mal a ninguém.

Sugiro-lhe tento na língua quando me chama de ignorante e olhe para a sua figura quando interpreta erradamente ideias bastante simples e que qualquer pessoa de consciência tranquila entenderia pacificamente no seu verdadeiro contexto.


----------



## Vince (6 Jun 2009 às 21:34)

Eu confesso que o termo "colónia estrangeira" usado por um profissional da área do Turismo me surpreendeu bastante.


----------



## Agreste (6 Jun 2009 às 22:21)

GabKoost disse:


> Não é preciso ser-se um génio para entender que o termo "colónia estrangeira" está empregue num contexto turístico por a região ser utilizada e devastada para usufruto quase exclusivo dos estrangeiros.
> 
> Diga-me a percentagem de investimento feito directamente e exclusivamente para os Algarvios e compare-o com as somas gastas para desenvolver esta actividade turística a qual é de facto um CASE STUDY usado negativamente.
> 
> ...



Eu acho que é urgente um curso de reciclagem. Todos os conceitos estão errados e servem para qualquer lugar da terra. Se o turismo não é para os forasteiros é para quem? 

Eu gosto de sol e de praia e nisso estamos ao nível dos melhores. Mesmo Quarteira chega a ser um sítio bastante divertido. 

O Turismo Algarvio começou nos anos 60. Só a linha de Cascais tem mais história. Os outros estão a começar agora.


----------



## GabKoost (7 Jun 2009 às 21:28)

Vince disse:


> Eu confesso que o termo "colónia estrangeira" usado por um profissional da área do Turismo me surpreendeu bastante.



Surpreende-o talvez porque não é profissional de turismo.

Para bom entendedor meia palavra basta. Utilizei esta expressão sem qualquer instinto pejorativo ou menorizador.

Como disse acima, os recursos do Algarve foram devastados para beneficio de pessoas extra sociedade. O investimento lá feito não é para os Algarvios mas para os visitantes. Todo o planeamento (ou falta dele) lá realizado remete os Algarvios para segundo plano.

Neste momento, apenas o interior Algarvio apresenta um produto turístico realmente ALGARVIO com tudo o que o termo permite integrar. Paisagem, historia, arte, cultura e tradição. Porém, concordaremos que é uma vertente secundária do Algarve que, mesmo assim, está a ser desenvolvida por câmaras como a de Silves que percebe que tem potencial para compor melhor a oferta da região. Torná-la mais ALGARVIA.

Sim porque de facto, a industria turística com que o Algarve está associada tanto poderia ser em Portugal como no sul de África. O sol, a praia e as musicas das discotecas são as mesmas nos 4 cantos do mundo.

Sabemos que, por enquanto, quem vem para VER PORTUGAL,  vai ao Norte e a Lisboa e não ao Algarve. Isso é um facto que constato  dezenas de vezes por mês em conversas directas com visitantes. 

Estes, visitam o Norte, passam por Sintra e Lisboa e, para acabar, vão fazer praia ao Algarve, não para o conhecer mas apenas para usufruir dele. Os próprios Portugueses tem dificuldades em definir os principais traços identitários dos Algarvios.

Enquanto os Minhotos tem uma imagem clara, assim como Lisboa, Coimbra, Alentejo ou as Ilhas, o Algarve, fora da evidência que aqui estamos a debater, tem uma imagem escura e quase desconhecida.

Agora, é claro que os seus recursos tem de ser aproveitados. O seu clima e geografia permitem retirar lucro fácil e imediato com poucos esforços publicitários. Ele vende-se por si mesmo.

Acho que o próximo passo para a subida qualitativa do Algarve é, para além do reordenamento do Litoral, apresentar um pacote antropológico e Etnográfico FORTE e PRESENTE em PRIMEIRO PLANO.

Juntar às suas características naturais únicas uma proposta suplementar que lhe permita vender a sua ALMA para além do seu CORPO e tornar-se assim mias PORTUGUÊS aos olhos dos estrangeiros.


----------

